# Iran hangs woman despite campaign



## jchima (Oct 25, 2014)

Iran has gone ahead with an execution of a woman despite an international campaign urging a reprieve.

Reyhaneh Jabbari, 26, was hanged in a Tehran prison on Saturday morning. She had been convicted of killing a man she said was trying to sexually abuse her.

Jabbari was arrested in 2007 for the murder of Morteza Abdolali Sarbandi, a former intelligence ministry worker.

Human rights group Amnesty International said her execution was "deeply disappointing in the extreme".

Source: Iran hangs woman despite campaign - eReporter


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 25, 2014)

Yet America is suppose to be evil and sexist. The left are fucking idiots and fools.


----------



## Anathema (Oct 25, 2014)

At least in Iran sentences for criminal acts are carried out regardless of the squawking of brainless Leftist geese. You can disagree with her conviction and sentence but unlike here in the USA it won't change anything. Oh thst the US Justice (LOL) System had that much consistency and backbone.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 25, 2014)

"Reyhaneh Jabbari walked to the gallows at dawn on Saturday in Tehran's Evin prison after failing to secure a reprieve from the murder victim's relatives within the 10-day deadline set by sharia law in force since the 1979 Islamic Revolution.

The U.S.-based Iran Human Rights Documentation Center put the total number of executions at 531 for this year, as of Sept. 30."

Iran hangs woman convicted of killing alleged rapist Reuters

Iran is a terrible place to read about let alone live in. Sad.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Yet America is suppose to be evil and sexist. The left are fucking idiots and fools.



Where do you see "the left" hanging this woman, you idiot?


----------



## Sally (Oct 25, 2014)

Alex. said:


> "Reyhaneh Jabbari walked to the gallows at dawn on Saturday in Tehran's Evin prison after failing to secure a reprieve from the murder victim's relatives within the 10-day deadline set by sharia law in force since the 1979 Islamic Revolution.
> 
> The U.S.-based Iran Human Rights Documentation Center put the total number of executions at 531 for this year, as of Sept. 30."
> 
> ...



So true, and that is why so many thousands of Iranians left when those crazies came into power -- even if they had to risk their lives climbing over mountains to get out.  There are probably so many more still living in Iran who would leave if they had the means to do so.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

I fail to see the problem?  ........   

She was convicted in a legal court of law and found guilty of murder.

Why are some people here siding with a criminal?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ........
> 
> She was convicted in a legal court of law and found guilty of murder.
> 
> Why are some people here siding with a criminal?


Man tries to Rape her, so she defends herself..............Typical of places like Iran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Man tries to Rape her, so she defends herself..............Typical of places like Iran.[/QUOTE]That was her defense for the murder of the man.

But apparently the jury didn't believe her story.      .....


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

How disgusting.  I'm not surprised.  Iran tries to come across to the rest of the world as if they care about human rights, but it's quite obvious that they are still violating their citizens' human rights with each and every opportunity they get.  I think they enjoy torturing and murdering people.  They MUST.  Otherwise they would stop doing these kinds of barbaric things!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Man tries to Rape her, so she defends herself..............Typical of places like Iran.


That was her defense for the murder of the man.

But apparently the jury didn't believe her story.      .....      [/QUOTE]

Of course they didn't.  She's a woman!  I imagine she couldn't come up with the required amount of witnesses to her rape.

Edit:  Learn to use the quote function properly!  Good Lord!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

There was nothing barbaric about it.

She had a trial......was found guilty.......and the punishment carried out.

No different than many 1st degree murder trials in the USA.   .......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> There was nothing barbaric about it.
> 
> She had a trial......was found guilty.......and the punishment carried out.
> 
> No different than many 1st degree murder trials in the USA.   .......



Of course it's barbaric, and it is a well known fact that Iran murders it's citizens.  They are on the Human Rights Watch, and they treat woman horribly.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

If you are a woman living in Iran, you might as well be a dog.  They'd probably treat you better.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Iran

How can anyone defend these monsters?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Of course it's barbaric, and it is a well known fact that Iran murders it's citizens.  They are on the Human Rights Watch, and they treat woman horribly.


A legal trial and just verdict isn't barbaric but the sign of a highly civilized society and culture.

fyi  The USA is continually featured on the Human Rights Watch list of offending nations.    ......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's barbaric, and it is a well known fact that Iran murders it's citizens.  They are on the Human Rights Watch, and they treat woman horribly.
> ...



There is no such thing as a "fair" trial if you are a woman in the ME.  Women who are raped there might as well just kill themselves on their own terms rather than suffering for months or years in an Iranian prison cell.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Iran is a very civilized and modern Islamic country with a codified system of law and justice.

Just because it doesn't fit into your western colonial definition of jurisprudence doesn't negate that fact.   .....


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran is a very civilized and modern Islamic country with a codified system of law and justice.
> 
> Just because it doesn't fit into your western colonial definition of jurisprudence doesn't negate that fact.   .....



No they are not, as anyone can see by just reading the news.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ........
> 
> She was convicted in a legal court of law and found guilty of murder.
> 
> Why are some people here siding with a criminal?


Don't do the crime is you can't do the time.

Or pay the ultimate price.

She murdered, she was hanged.

We need more swift and certain punishment here.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see the problem?  ........
> ...



Thankfully not everyone is as ignorant as you.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> No they are not, as anyone can see by just reading the news.


You are reading western biased news.

So of course you have a negative outlook and opinion about Iran.   ......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > No they are not, as anyone can see by just reading the news.
> ...



I have a negative outlook and opinion of Iran because they kill their women and treat them like dogs.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > No they are not, as anyone can see by just reading the news.
> ...



Women in Iran Deem Rape Laws Unfair By Shadi Sadr

*In Iran, a woman awaits a new execution date for killing the man she
says tried to rape her. There, if a woman is raped, she can be
charged with adultery. If a woman kills her attacker, she can be
charged with murder. Both are punishable by death.


TEHRAN, Iran (WOMENSENEWS)--One week after Afsaneh Nowrouzi learned
that her execution had temporarily been stayed by a Supreme Court
decree, she eagerly anticipated a visit with her husband to
celebrate the news. Convicted for killing the head of security
police on an Iranian island in the Persian Gulf, the 34-year-old
mother of two has spent the last six years in a desolate prison in
southern Iran, despite her claim the man attempted to rape her.

Nowrouzi's husband Mostafa Jahangiri was told  he could have a
private meeting with his wife. But after traveling to the Persian
Gulf port city of Bandar Abbas, where Nowrouzi is being held at the
notorious Bandar Abbas prison, Jahangiri was turned away by prison
authorities.

Upset by the news, Nowrouzi hit her head repeatedly on the wall of
her cell. A prison guard sprayed her with tear gas to subdue her,
infecting her eyes for almost a week.

Nowrouzi's execution date--most likely by hanging--was set for mid-
October. But after widespread protests by the Iranian press, female
members of parliament and international human rights organizations,
the date was temporarily delayed earlier in the month by Ayatollah
Hashemi Shahroudi, the head of the judiciary, which is the highest
court in Iran.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

The bottom line is that Iran took a dangerous convicted criminal off the streets in the interest of public safety.

I wish the U.S. had a fair and swift justice system like Iran.   ......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The bottom line is that Iran took a dangerous convicted criminal off the streets in the interest of public safety.
> 
> I wish the U.S. had a fair and swift justice system like Iran.   ......



*If a man is proven to have raped a woman, his punishment is
execution by hanging. But in almost all cases, the man is set free
because judges traditionally look for signs in the behavior and
clothing of the woman in order to explain away the act of rape. A
Persian-language proverb goes like this: "It is the tree that hosts
the worm," meaning rape is caused by women and their suggestive
behavior.

The penal code, which is based on Iranian interpretations of Islamic
law, states that if a woman injures or kills a rapist in self-
defense, she will not be prosecuted. But proving self-defense is
very difficult. The woman must demonstrate that her defense was
equal to the danger she faced. Additionally, she must prove
inflicting harm was her the last resort in escaping rape. According
to press reports, in the last year one woman successfully argued
self-defense while being tried for murdering an alleged rapist.

The Iranian government does not publish prison records, and there
are no official statistics about the number of women who have been
sentenced to death by stoning for rape. In 2002, the press reported
four cases, but it is generally believed the number is higher.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have no reason to trust the courts in the Middle East.  As I've seen women executed for being raped in these countries under Sharia law.  Like Stoning to death a woman for being Raped in Pakistan and others.

I doubt she got a fair trial. Whether she killed in Self Defense of being abused by a goat herder may still be in question on my knowledge of the situation is mute.  Under the barbaric Sharia courts she was a dead woman the second she even thought about grabbing a knife.

If she is innocent, which is possible given the system of Justice in LAH LAH land........may those who sentenced her have a Warm Place in Hell.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> *If a man is proven to have raped a woman, his punishment is
> execution by hanging. But in almost all cases, the man is set free
> because judges traditionally look for signs in the behavior and
> clothing of the woman in order to explain away the act of rape. A
> ...


Your post proves that Iranian law is just and fair to both men and women.  ......


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *If a man is proven to have raped a woman, his punishment is
> ...


This just proves that as a goofy convert living in the U.S., you're protected from the horrors of a theocratic state, the very Islamist paradise you choose not to live in.......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> I have no reason to trust the courts in the Middle East.  As I've seen women executed for being raped in these countries under Sharia law.  Like Stoning to death a woman for being Raped in Pakistan and others.
> 
> I doubt she got a fair trial. Whether she killed in Self Defense of being abused by a goat herder may still be in question on my knowledge of the situation is mute.  Under the barbaric Sharia courts she was a dead woman the second she even thought about grabbing a knife.
> 
> If she is innocent, which is possible given the system of Justice in LAH LAH land........may those who sentenced her have a Warm Place in Hell.



The kangaroo court system in Iran is pretty much known world wide, especially when it comes to women.  It seems as if is a lot of deep-seated hatred for women in Middle Eastern countries.  

*'What Should a Woman Do?'
Golku, a student in her 20s, says all women in Iran feel trapped by
the lack of legal protection they have against rape. "Which of us
does not put a knife in our purse, when we leave our house? All of
us contemplate about how to defend ourselves, if we feel unsafe in a
situation," she writes in her public Web log, an increasingly
popular means for young women in Iran to talk freely and anonymously
about social and political issues.

In an open letter last August, journalist Fereshteh Ghazi, who
writes for the Tehran-based daily Etemad newspaper, told the
presidents of the executive, legislative and judiciary branches of
the Islamic government that women who face rape have almost no
recourse under Iranian law.

"What should a woman do, if she found herself in Afsaneh Nowrouzi's
situation?" she asked in her letter.

Sahar Sajjadi, a medical student and member of the Tehran-based
Women's Cultural Center, says women have no control over their own
bodies. "In this country, we cannot discuss this simple concept that
no means no," she said.

Shadi Sadr is an independent journalist residing in Iran, who covers
women's issues. She is also editor in chief of the Web site Women in
Iran.*


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *If a man is proven to have raped a woman, his punishment is
> ...



Obviously it is not fair.

You defending this, means that you have their blood on your hands too, sicko.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Atefah Sahaaleh - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

*final arrest[edit]*
She was arrested* after being raped by a 51 year old man*. According to Islamic Sharia Law, she was convicted for* "crimes against chastity"*, based on her admission,* obtained through torture,* that she repeatedly had sex with 51-year-old ex-revolutionary guard turned taxi-driver Ali Darabi, a married man with children.[1]* She was raped and tortured for 3 years,[2]* a secret from both her family and the authorities. However, while in prison, she finally told her grandmother, saying that afterwards* she could only walk on all fours because of the pain.**[3*] In the court the judge was Haji Rezai. As Atefah realised she was losing her case, she removed her hijab, an act seen as a severe contempt of the court, and argued that Ali Darabi should be punished, not she. She even removed her shoes and hit the judge with them.[4] The judge later sentenced her to death.

According to the BBC, the documents presented to the Supreme Court of Appeal described her as 22 years old, but her birth certificate and death certificate stated that* she was 16*. The issue of her age was not brought to proper attention before it was too late.

Amnesty International and other organisations claimed that she suffered from psychological illness, both before and at the trial.

*Execution[edit]*
She was publicly hanged from a crane in Neka, Iran, on August 15, 2004. The judge in her case, Haji Rezai, allegedly also applied the noose himself.

Amnesty International and other organizations declared her execution to be a* crime against humanity and against children of the world.[5]*


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Exactly.  He should go live in Iran with his "brothers."


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Atefah Sahaaleh - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> *final arrest[edit]*
> She was arrested* after being raped by a 51 year old man*. According to Islamic Sharia Law, she was convicted for* "crimes against chastity"*, based on her admission,* obtained through torture,* that she repeatedly had sex with 51-year-old ex-revolutionary guard turned taxi-driver Ali Darabi, a married man with children.[1]* She was raped and tortured for 3 years,[2]* a secret from both her family and the authorities. However, while in prison, she finally told her grandmother, saying that afterwards* she could only walk on all fours because of the pain.**[3*] In the court the judge was Haji Rezai. As Atefah realised she was losing her case, she removed her hijab, an act seen as a severe contempt of the court, and argued that Ali Darabi should be punished, not she. She even removed her shoes and hit the judge with them.[4] The judge later sentenced her to death.
> ...



That is so horrible.  It must be a nightmare being a woman in one of those backward ass countries.  I am SO thankful to have been born here in the US.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

The men in ME countries are very insecure about their manhood.  They do not trust women because of their own feelings of inadequacy.  Therefore, they feel as if they have to FORCE women into certain behaviors and they feel they must oppress the women.  This is probably because their women would be with Western men instead if given a choice.  Muslim men make TERRIBLE husbands.  

Iran Free Women Activists Human Rights Watch


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Obviously it is not fair.
> 
> You defending this, means that you have their blood on your hands too, sicko.


Iranian law and jurisprudence was developed and codified over thousands of years.

And along comes upstart America telling the Iranian citizens that they have everything wrong.   ......       ...


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously it is not fair.
> ...



Of course they have everything wrong.  That's why the whole ME is such a failure.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Iran is a very civilized and modern Islamic country with a codified system of law and justice.
> 
> Just because it doesn't fit into your western colonial definition of jurisprudence doesn't negate that fact.   .....


Um, Iran is barely above third world status. As with so many Middle Eastern nations that have suffered under the fascist ideals of Islamism, Iran has had the benefit of natural resources which gave kept it from a Bronze Age existence.

Iran is also a Shia Islamist state. As you Sunni Islamists see the Shia as apostates, you're viewed similarly by the Shia. If watching you two competing tribes of knuckle-draggers slaughtering each other on a daily basis wasn't so comically tragic, it would be, well, comically tragic.....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

WAKE UP AMERICA!

Tell the Religion of Peace that if they want to perform Sharia Law in our country, that they can return to their own BS countries...............The women of the Honor killings can stay here if they choose and send their family members who would kill them in an Honor killing to Return to the land of the Goat Farmers...........A place where SHEEP ARE BAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH............


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see the problem?  ........
> ...


We have that. The various Islamist tribes slaughtering each other across the Islamist Middle East each have their own version of swift and certain punishment. If you're a member of the "wrong kind" of Islamism, you're given a swift and certain bullet to the back of the skull or a complimentary detachment of your head from your torso.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

FUCK ISLAM


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tell the Religion of Peace that if they want to perform Sharia Law in our country, that they can return to their own BS countries.


Due to high birth rates.

The new demographic is where American born muslim citizens will soon out number foreign born immigrant muslims.

The increasing muslim numerical presence will bring about changes in both society and the political process.   ......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell the Religion of Peace that if they want to perform Sharia Law in our country, that they can return to their own BS countries.
> ...


Which is your known strategy.............Which is why Europe's Multiculturalism is a failure...............

YOUR SIDE WILL LOSE IN THE END SUNNI MAN...................One day the gloves will come off.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Which is your known strategy.............Which is why Europe's Multiculturalism is a failure...............
> 
> YOUR SIDE WILL LOSE IN THE END SUNNI MAN...................One day the gloves will come off.


I live in the western democracy called America.

Where we use the ballot box to vote in social change.

I have always encouraged my muslim friends to use the political process in order to change America into an Islamic friendly country.

That is the American way.........


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell the Religion of Peace that if they want to perform Sharia Law in our country, that they can return to their own BS countries.
> ...


That would seem to present a problem for you. As a goofy convert who has chosen to live in Infidel'istan, you would be the first one to whine and complain about actually having to live under the precepts of Islamist fascism......


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is your known strategy.............Which is why Europe's Multiculturalism is a failure...............
> ...



Islamist fascism is not the American way.....


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Man tries to Rape her, so she defends herself..............Typical of places like Iran.


That was her defense for the murder of the man.


Was there a jury?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is your known strategy.............Which is why Europe's Multiculturalism is a failure...............
> ...


aka Use Freedom to end Freedom and push your ways into our system.  Including Sharia Law in your Islam dominated neighborhoods just like in Europe.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Which is your known strategy.............Which is why Europe's Multiculturalism is a failure...............


Actually, from a muslim point of view.

European multiculturalism is an ongoing success story.    .......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

We allow Muslims to live here..............We offer them Freedom................We expect them to respect our ways and cultures...................

Marching and holding up signs that say..........DEATH TO AMERICA........ISLAM WILL DOMINATE...................

Are acts of SEDITION................Perhaps it is time for these Americans to Raise their hands and SWEAR THE OATH TO THEIR NEW COUNTRY AGAIN...............

Calling your fellow Americans INFIDELS and saying DEATH TO THE INFIDELS is basically saying you'd like to kill us even though you are American citizens...........

European countries have started DEPORTING these types.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

France deports 2 Islamic radicals will expel 3 more - CNN.com

France - France set to deport hard-line imams - France 24

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/03/world/europe/france-deportations-of-radicals-begin.html

Norway
Norway deports record number of Muslims to reduce crime EuropeNews


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> European countries have started DEPORTING these types.


First of all, you can't deport natural born American citizens.

And then there is that 1st Amendment thing.......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Belgium*

and they have begun deportations.....


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Which is your known strategy.............Which is why Europe's Multiculturalism is a failure...............
> ...


It is in the sense that Islamist immigrants are generally un-under educated, lack marketable job skills, are a drain on social welfare, are hostile to the basics precepts of their host nations and generally bring nothing with them from their nations of origin that is advancing of their host nations. 

Yeah. That's a real success story    .......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > European countries have started DEPORTING these types.
> ...


There is a difference between Free Speech and saying you want to KILL AMERICANS FOR YOUR RELIGION.

Immigrants Swear an Oath to the United States..........Saying you want to destroy America is a violation of the Oath of CITIZENSHIP.............

This country has used Sedition Laws in its past..........but it is a SLIPPERY SLOPE...............Europe is using this to Deport Radicals NOW.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > European countries have started DEPORTING these types.
> ...


However, you certainly can prosecute and jail them for illegal activities.

Your heroes at the Holy Land Foundation and at CAIR have learned that story.    .......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

OBSESSION RADICAL ISLAM'S WAR AGAINST THE WEST


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > European countries have started DEPORTING these types.
> ...


Jail.................bye bye.  You are the Weakest Link.....................Good Bye


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

My beloved Pres. Obama, nor his 2016 successor to the presidency Hillary Clinton, will ever resort to deporting American muslims.   

They both understand that Islam is the future of America and Europe.        .......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> My beloved Pres. Obama, nor his 2016 successor to the presidency Hillary Clinton, will ever resort to deporting American muslims.
> 
> They both understand that Islam is the future of America and Europe.        .......


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

LOL........ the Templars are just soo yesterday..........


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> My beloved Pres. Obama, nor his 2016 successor to the presidency Hillary Clinton, will ever resort to deporting American muslims.
> 
> They both understand that Islam is the future of America and Europe.        .......


The future for Third World status.    .......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man has confirmed his stance on Islam's strategy for the West right here on this thread.  They don't even hide it anymore............

To immigrate, increase their population, demand their rights, force Sharia Law for their groups, and push Islam to the max throughout the country and take the host country from within.

The problems of Europe are transparent already from this, to the point that countries over there are deporting them.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> LOL........ the Templars are just soo yesterday..........


So is Islamist fascism.

But then again, with the attrition rate as Moslems are slaughtering Moslems, the Templars need only to sit back and watch the show.      .......


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 26, 2014)

I posted this in another thread, but I think I should post it here too.  It is VERY informative.  

Islam s Fatal Flaw


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sunni Man has confirmed his stance on Islam's strategy for the West right here on this thread.  .




But at least he's straight forward about it. He is direct, and at least within the context of his agenda, honest about it.

It gives you something to oppose head-on.

The ones that annoy me the most here are those who support the same agenda but act like weasels in doing so. They constantly defend anything and everything associated with Islam and defend the Islamist objective, but turn around and offer a whole bunch of self-aggrandizing crap stating that they really support something else. Whether out of a mind-numbingly stupid brand of far left political correctness or because they are Muslim Brotherhood types seizing upon an opportunity for agit-prop, these are the more dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Democracy has a built in mechanism for social change called "voting".

All that American muslims need to do is keep pushing the political envelope to further their agenda.   
Some people refer to it as creeping sharia......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Democracy has a built in mechanism for social change called "voting".
> 
> All that American muslims need to do is keep pushing the political envelope to further their agenda.
> Some people refer to it as creeping sharia......


Yep...........It is......................and it's your strategy...............

In the Middle East the United States is doing something called.............BOMBING SHARIA...............Wonderful World isn't it............


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> In the Middle East the United States is doing something called.............BOMBING SHARIA...............Wonderful World isn't it............


I was only addressing America and Europe......not the Middle East.

btw   How do you bomb sharia??      ......


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > In the Middle East the United States is doing something called.............BOMBING SHARIA...............Wonderful World isn't it............
> ...



You kill the goat herders from ISIS and ISIL.   geesshhhhhhh


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 26, 2014)

The U.S. and Europe has been trying to do that for over a decade without much success.  

Maybe it's time they tried another game plan.    .....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The U.S. and Europe has been trying to do that for over a decade without much success.
> 
> Maybe it's time they tried another game plan.    .....


Well Sunni Man..........at least your honest about your intentions................I'll give you credit for that.


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Democracy has a built in mechanism for social change called "voting".
> 
> All that American muslims need to do is keep pushing the political envelope to further their agenda.
> Some people refer to it as creeping sharia......


Well, yeah, Islamist sharia is pretty creepy. But then, as a goofy convert who has no intention of being subjected to creepy sharia, you made a choice to be sheltered from the very fascism you're waving your Pom Poms for.    .......


----------



## Hollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The U.S. and Europe has been trying to do that for over a decade without much success.
> 
> Maybe it's time they tried another game plan.    .....


There's been lots of success. The rate at which Moslems are slaughtering other Moslems is much greater now.

How's that workin' out for ya'?    .......


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Man tries to Rape her, so she defends herself..............Typical of places like Iran.


That was her defense for the murder of the man.

But apparently the jury didn't believe her story.      .....      [/QUOTE]
There is no Jury in Iran you ignorant fool. Like most Islamic shitholes, the sentences are handed down before the judge even hears the the Islamic kangaroo court case.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hollie said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Democracy has a built in mechanism for social change called "voting".
> ...



hollie----be not deceived-----the only thing that islam has to offer muslims and converts to that crap is   SHARIA-----sharia is a system in which muslims are rendered  "THE RULERS"-----and all others are enslaved to the stink.   Keep in mind----muhummad managed to build an army on that promise------pillage and slave girls and  Superiority over all
before the  perverse law of shariah.     Do not believe those silly allegations   "muslims do not REALLY want shariah"---they want it


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> How disgusting.  I'm not surprised.  Iran tries to come across to the rest of the world as if they care about human rights, but it's quite obvious that they are still violating their citizens' human rights with each and every opportunity they get.  I think they enjoy torturing and murdering people.  They MUST.  Otherwise they would stop doing these kinds of barbaric things!



I don't agree, she could of spent her life in prison, but at least she had a trial, *which can't be said for SOME countries where they just shoot and kill first, (even kids)*

Also the family said they did not want blood money.

We have the death penalty in some states, so Iran is no different, quit trying to make them sound more barbaric than anyone else.  She had a trial.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

One, she killed a man.

Two, she could not prove she was raped, and even if she had, she was not empowered to kill the man after the fact.

Three, she was hung, hung, hung.

Let's move on


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How disgusting.  I'm not surprised.  Iran tries to come across to the rest of the world as if they care about human rights, but it's quite obvious that they are still violating their citizens' human rights with each and every opportunity they get.  I think they enjoy torturing and murdering people.  They MUST.  Otherwise they would stop doing these kinds of barbaric things!
> ...



Since Penelope seems to stick up for whatever happens in Iran which is led by those crazy Ayatollahs and Mullahs that thousands and thousands of Iranians thought in was in their best interests to flee when these crazies took over, I imagine she is all for those prison guards raping those Baha'i women the night before they are to be executed.  After all, Mohammed said to never kill a virgin so by raping these poor women, they wouldn't be virgins when they are killed.


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> One, she killed a man.
> 
> Two, she could not prove she was raped, and even if she had, she was not empowered to kill the man after the fact.
> 
> ...




I think it's wonderful that she wanted her organs to help others.  She should never have been hung in the first place.

*Iranian woman hanged for killing her alleged would-be rapist*
10/27/14 12:22 PM—UPDATED 10/27/14 12:33 PM
0 save share 0
By Benjamin Landy
In a heartbreaking final message left by Rehaneh Jabbari, who washanged to death Saturday despite international outcry for killing her would-be rapist, the 26-year-old Iranian woman tells her mother to donate her organs after her execution.

“I don’t want to rot under the soil,” Jabbari says, in the English translationof a voice message left for her mother in April and released Saturday by Iranian activists. “I don’t want my eye or my young heart to turn into dust. Beg so that it is arranged that as soon as I am hanged my heart, kidney, eye, bones, and anything that can be transplanted be taken away from my body and given to someone who needs them as a gift.”

Continue reading at:

Iranian woman hanged for killing her alleged would-be rapist MSNBC?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Jabbari murdered in cold blood with homicidal intent.

If we are going to have capital punishment, she merited it.


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ........
> 
> She was convicted in a legal court of law and found guilty of murder.
> 
> Why are some people here siding with a criminal?


 So justice really matters not then?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How disgusting.  I'm not surprised.  Iran tries to come across to the rest of the world as if they care about human rights, but it's quite obvious that they are still violating their citizens' human rights with each and every opportunity they get.  I think they enjoy torturing and murdering people.  They MUST.  Otherwise they would stop doing these kinds of barbaric things!
> ...




Oh gee-----look who is back from hell-----Hi Penelope-----I have a question----since you have nothing to say---why do you post?.    I do have things to say-----informative stuff----for  those who do not quite get the issue of  "blood money"---it is something kinda left over from thousands of years ago----I believe derived from the filth of the code of hummarabi.   
The society of Babylon was  very stratified----even more  "caste"  system than classical india.    The legal system was so disgusting that ----if you have any idea what it was like---it become obvious to you that  ABRAHAM  rebelled against it 
(the story that he rebelled against idols is kinda symbolic---acturally he rebelled against Babylonian society----it stank---almost as much as shariah)

The legal system made murder virtually legal for the 
UPPER CLASS------by requiring a small monetary
compensation-----lower class people who accomplished so
much as an accidental homicide-----saw their own children
slaughtered and were, themselves, executed.    Shariah took lots of its filth from that barbarity

There is a fixed price for the value of a  PERSON---a muslim male is the most valuable------a muslim female is worth half the value of a muslim male------a non muslim male ----1/4----and a non muslim female      1/8.     People with money can simply pay -------that's the system.     Non muslims who kill muslims are always executed------that's the system.     There is a stiupulation that the FAMILY has the right to refuse blood money------but in the case of a murder of a non muslim-----the the non muslim family has no real choice.    In the very rare instance that a muslim is convicted of killing a non muslim------the non muslim family has no choice but to accept a few pennies--------there was just such a case in Yemen a few years ago------

its the system that Penelope adores


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jabbari murdered in cold blood with homicidal intent.
> 
> If we are going to have capital punishment, she merited it.



Of course you are entitled to your opinion.  Others are entitled to theirs, and there are many women who if they could have had the chance would have killed those who had raped them no matter what country the rape happened.  They could have put her in prison instead of right away killing her just like they kill the Gays over there.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How disgusting.  I'm not surprised.  Iran tries to come across to the rest of the world as if they care about human rights, but it's quite obvious that they are still violating their citizens' human rights with each and every opportunity they get.  I think they enjoy torturing and murdering people.  They MUST.  Otherwise they would stop doing these kinds of barbaric things!
> ...



A trial in a kangaroo court controlled by crazy Mullahs.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, well we know of one group that has no problem with blood money or wanting sympathy and still wanting it years later.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Sally said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jabbari murdered in cold blood with homicidal intent.
> ...



She was not raped: no evidence to that effect.

She was not assaulted: no evidence to that effect.

She killed a person in cold blood then lied.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



According to whom?


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Looks like Jake was the doctor who examined her.  Maybe he can get a job in an Iranian prison to tell the guards which Baha'i women are virgins so that they can rape them before they kill them.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



A kangaroo court is when a soldier decides instead of running after a suspect , he just shoots them.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes, well we know of one group that has no problem with blood money or wanting sympathy and still wanting it years later.



Yes, that's an accurate description of how the terrorist regime in control of Gaza behaves on a regular basis.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, well we know of one group that has no problem with blood money or wanting sympathy and still wanting it years later.
> ...



I was talking the Zionist  and their holocaust profits.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



According to Amnesty International.  What monsters some of you are to defend the Iranian regime over this young woman who was OBVIOUSLY raped.  You must be rotten to the core to defend this monstrous regime.  I can't believe such horrible people even exist here in MY country.  

Execution of young woman a bloody stain on Iran s human rights record Amnesty International USA


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Really???  You had better inform all the publishers of dictionaries of that definition.

*kangaroo court*
_noun_
: a court that uses unfair methods or is not a proper court of law

*Full Definition of KANGAROO COURT*
1
*:*  a mock court in which the principles of law and justice are disregarded or perverted
2
*:*  a court characterized by irresponsible, unauthorized, or irregular status or procedures
3
*:*  judgment or punishment given outside of legal procedure


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yeah, well your a monster and an asshole, who doesn't care about women, so who cares what you think.


----------



## chikenwing (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously it is not fair.
> ...


 Well if the shoe fits??!!
Only a total brain dead person would say that they treat men and women equally,brain dead and inhuman.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes, well we know of one group that has no problem with blood money or wanting sympathy and still wanting it years later.




What people are those    Penelope?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> FUCK ISLAM





ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am a woman, and I do not take kindly to rapists.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > FUCK ISLAM
> ...



Bull!  You have demonstrated the complete opposite!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



May you and all of yours  so profit.     For those who do not know----the ONLY compensation jews received as result of the campaign of pillage and murder wrought by  Penelope's fellow islamo Nazi pigs during world war II on jews in Europe  was DIRECTLY RELATED to the wealth which her fellow pigs and sluts pillaged.    Islamo Nazi pigs like to pretend that a simple claim of death of a relative was grounds for compensation-------WRONG----just another feature of islamo Nazi filth learned in the homes of islamo Nazi dogs and pigs.
-----ie murderers, rapists and thieves.     It is a new thing for the islamo Nazi pigs and sluts-----for so many centuries they simply murdered and raped and pillaged -----FREELY----try to get over it,    Penelope.         Koran style filth still exists---
but to a lesser extent for jews than it did in the time when you and yours were having so much fun.     Now the dogs and sluts are largely reduced to doing it to each other------except for their attacks on unarmed Christians for the  "CAUSE of ISLAAAAM"


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > FUCK ISLAM
> ...




I don't believe you ,    Penelope------where were you these past two days-------dancing on the grave of the five month old girl your fellow islamo Nazi pig murdered?       Rape is
part and parcel of Islamic war fare and pogroms------I am sure you LOVE THAT PART    (however---islamo Nazi pigs do not call forced sex upon an  "enemy"  rape----it is "legal" 
according to Penelope's  "religion")


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Anyone who cares about women would never defend Islam . . . NEVER!


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



wrong again       Penelope---------since you know nothing----why do you post?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



How can she not know what a kangaroo court is?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Sally said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Looks like Sally has not done any of the due diligence required of her.

You are acting emotional without looking at the reports and newspaper articles.  And to the person who wrote, "was OBVIOUSLY raped," may I ask according to whom"

You are acting squalidly because you have turned this into a radical feminist screed.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *If a man is proven to have raped a woman, his punishment is
> ...



Iranian law is fair to women?  Ha ha ha.  You have no idea what you are talking about, and ignorant as a goat.

As with the rest of Islamic shitholes, Iran treats it's women like property and farm animals.

Women 8217 s Rights International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran

OCTOBER 24, 2014
*Protesters Deploring Acid Attacks against Women Are Beaten and Arrested*






An October 22, 2014 gathering in front of the Iranian Parliament to protest the recent acid attacks against women has ended in the violent beating and arrests of several citizens, human rights activist Narges Mohammadi told the International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran. Sources also told the Campaign that plainclothes agents used batons and tear gas to disperse the large crowd that had gathered outside the Judiciary building in the city of Isfahan.... read more
OCTOBER 22, 2014
*Sotoudeh: Acid Attacks on Women Show “Plan to Promote Virtue” Must Stop*





Following a spate of violent attacks on women in Iran, in which unidentified perpetrators have thrown acid in the faces of women in the city of Isfahan for their alleged improper hijab (the Islamic dress code for women), prominent human rights defender Nasrin Sotoudeh told the International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran that the Iranian Parliament’s "Plan on Protection of Promoters of Virtue and Preventers of Vice" must be immediately suspended....read more
OCTOBER 9, 2014
*Iranian Women Do Not Have the Right to Control Their Bodies*





Since President Hassan Rouhani assumed office in August 2013, there has been a marked increase in state policies by hardliners in the government directly infringing upon the most basic rights of Iranian women. These hardliners, who dominate Parliament and are ensconced in the security, intelligence, and judicial branches of government, have focused in particular on two issues, both of which concern women’s bodies: the observance of “proper” hijab (Islamic dress) and the availability ... read more
OCTOBER 9, 2014
*Sit-in by Political Prisoner’s Mother to Protest Lack of Due Process*





The mother of Ghoncheh Ghavami, a prisoner on hunger strike since October 1, has started a sit-in outside Evin Prison to protest her daughter's detention for more than 100 days without access to her lawyer. "Today is one hundred days since my daughter's arrest. None of the authorities seem to have heard us during this time. I have come to stand in front of Evin Prison this morning, and I won't move until my daughter is released," Ghavami's mother told the International Campaign for Human ... read more
SEPTEMBER 21, 2014
*Cartoon 93: Rouhani in New York*





As Iranian President Hassan Rouhani prepares to come to New York next week to attend the UN General Assembly and other meetings, there is a lot of anticipation for how he would answer questions in the US media interviews that aim to polish the Islamic Republic’s image before western audiences. During his presidency, Mr. Rouhani’s [...]... read more
SEPTEMBER 18, 2014
*Detention Continues for Woman Attempting to Attend Volleyball Match*





The decision to extend the temporary detention orders of Ghoncheh Ghavami, the young woman with dual British-Iranian citizenship who was arrested for trying to attend a volleyball game in Tehran, is under court review after Ghavami’s lawyer filed a formal objection. The family of Ghavami has also objected strenuously to her continued detainment.... read more
SEPTEMBER 11, 2014
*More Than Two Months in Solitary Confinement for Protesting Exclusion of Women in Stadium*





A young woman's detention in solitary confinement continues after her June 30, 2014 arrest, following her earlier arrest and release outside a Tehran sports stadium when she tried to attend a volleyball game. Ghoncheh Ghavami's lawyer, Mahmoud Alizadeh Tabatabaee, told the International Campaign for Human Rights in Iran that he is unaware of his client's charges despite the fact that Ghavami has been in solitary confinement at Evin Prison for more than two months and her "temporary ... read more
SEPTEMBER 4, 2014
*Gender Segregation Gains Momentum in Iran: Women Prohibited from More Jobs*





The accelerated efforts to restrict women's access to jobs, professions, and public venues continue in Iran. In the latest announcement, Colonel Khalil Helali, Head of the Public Buildings Office of the Iranian Police, said on August 30, 2014, that henceforth women are not allowed employment in coffee shops, coffee houses, and traditional Iranian restaurants. No laws or reasons were cited as the basis for the decision to bar women from having such jobs.... read more
SEPTEMBER 3, 2014
*Gender Segregation Violates the Rights of Women in Iran*





 Commentary by Leila Mouri*  The recent sharp exchange during a press conference between Morteza Talai, Deputy Chairperson of the Tehran City Council, and a female journalist from Sharq newspapers over Talai’s support of a recent gender-segregation initiative in the Municipality of Tehran, reflects the intensifying struggle between hardliners intent on controlling the domestic sphere and [...]... read more
AUGUST 29, 2014
*Remembering Simin Behbahani: Iran’s Legendary Poet And Advocate*





The prominent Iranian poet, Simin Behbahani, died last week in Pars hospital in Tehran, at the age of 87. In her funeral ceremony, held on August 22, thousands of Iranians gathered to say farewell to one of the legendary poets of the contemporary era. An outstanding member of Iran’s modern literary circles both inside and outside the country, Behbahani was also well known for her passionate social advocacy and support of human rights in Iran.... read more
JULY 18, 2014
*Widespread Elimination of Women from Tehran City Administration “for Their Comfort”*





A Tehran Municipality manager announced on July 13, 2014 that henceforth all managers in the organization should use male employees in their offices, and the Municipality offices should be segregated by gender. Farzad Khalafi, Deputy Media Director at the Municipality's Communications and International Center told reporters that "This decision was made for the comfort and welfare of the women so that they would not serve as office managers and secretaries of men." ... read more
JULY 17, 2014
*Bill Criminalizing Birth Control is “Against Citizens’ Rights,” Critics Say*





Two prominent Iranian lawyers have questioned the legitimacy of a bill approved by the Iranian Parliament on June 24, 2014, which calls for punishment against those who perform birth control procedures such as vasectomy and tubectomy. The bills are part of an official drive to boost the country’s population. ... read more


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



chris-----uhm...sorry----do not be offended----but you have not been paying attention-------Penelope knows just about
nothing-----she even spells   TRIAL-----as   t r a i l -----but that is trivial compare to the other idiotic nonsense she posts.     and her consistently poor grammar and word usage.       I do not believe that she is native to the USA or
any English speaking country-----I am  not sure she is a she.
The only information she seems to have learned well is
islamo Nazi propaganda.     Penelope is a greek name----
I have never encountered so stupid a greek-----but it is obviously just a  SN-------I find it an odd choice for an islamo-nazi


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell the Religion of Peace that if they want to perform Sharia Law in our country, that they can return to their own BS countries.
> ...


Due to too many Moooslem animals like you, America and many Western countries have drastically reduced the number of visas issued to people from Mooooslem countries.  

Due to too many homegrown Muslim terrorist animals, Western nations have been profiling the Muslim populations that are already inside.  There is even talk in Europe and US to ban Islam as an official religion, with tax detectable status, as it is already banned in Japan, Italy, China, and Nigeria.  Which means the US numbers you were jerking yourself off to will not come to fruition.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> My beloved Pres. Obama, nor his 2016 successor to the presidency Hillary Clinton, will ever resort to deporting American muslims.
> 
> They both understand that Islam is the future of America and Europe.        .......



Who really cares, right now most Americans when they hear Obama or Islam they want to vomit.  They consider Islam a barbaric religion of savages and terrorist murderers.  Welcome to the new reality.  Aren't you glad you converted to Islam?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Were you there, Jake, to determine if this woman was raped or not?  Given what those religious crazies have done and are still doing to the ordinary Iranian people, it is not a sure bet that she wasn't raped.  Why not tell us why thousands and thousands of Iranians have left Iran to get away from these crazies?


JakeStarkey said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yes, those religious crazies called in Dr. Jake to examine the woman so he knows for sure that she wasn't raped.  Men have lured women into isolated places and raped them all over the world, and this looks like more of the same.  In my opinion, there would have been no reason for this young woman to have killed this guy.  However, as Dr. Jake knows, here in the free world, we are entitled to voice our own opinion of what we think happened.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Bull? I'm a woman and I love rapists, ha ha. Get a grip.  How did I demonstrate the opposite?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You so funny, hilarious.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That's my definition of a kangaroo court, a soldier that thinks he is the judge and jury.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

You were not there, Sally: end of that attempt.

Don't be as crazy as martybegan when it comes to something you don't like.

Express how you feel, but don't make your opinions evidence because they are not.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

my suggestion re


Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




that is the definition of  KANGAROO COURT  that appears in the dictionary you authored?     Do you have any other UNIQUE  definitions?


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You were not there, Sally: end of that attempt.
> 
> Don't be as crazy as martybegan when it comes to something you don't like.
> 
> Express how you feel, but don't make your opinions evidence because they are not.



Were you in that apartment with the woman and that guy, Dr. Jake, to see what actually transpired?  Evidently it is you who doesn't want to see any news about what happened to some Iranian woman.  You probably don't even want to hear about the attempted rapes and actual rapes which happen all around the world.  Evidently you wanted to put a stop to this thread right at the beginning so I don't know why you felt you now had to drag in another poster.  Anyhow, folks, put ther word out to all the women -- don't go into an isolated apartment or home in some Muslims country because if something happens there, as a woman the hardliners in the courts will not believe you.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yes, Iranian courts are all manned by nutjob Islamic clerics and other soldiers of Islam. They are instructed what the judgement shall be before the case even begins. And the if the judge disobeys, he is sent to the gallows and hanged by another kangaroo court.

If you are wealthy and connected enough, you can usually bribe your way out of anything. Reading between the lines, in this case the probable situation was that the rapist who got killed in the act was wealthy and connected who thought he can get away with anything, so his family made sure the woman involved dies too. 

A woman just doesn't kill a man for no reason, especially in a country infamous for having the worst women's rights in the world.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So what's your guess, Jake, why did this woman with no history or background suddenly snap and kill a man for no apparent reason?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Well, you would be wrong.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...





Sally said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



Why don't you ever pick on Saudi Arabia , oh I know, Israel has it out for Iran and your helping them out.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I could care less, a trial is better than no trial which is what the IDF do in Israel.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You could care less?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Yes I could care less about what your definition of a Kangaroo court is. Sure beats a bullet.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bottom line.  We have no reason to believe that Justice to this woman was served in Iran.  Because they have a history of treating women like dogs...........Given the history of hard line Islamic countries over there and their absolute abuse to women.  More than likely this women was raped and she put the asshole down.  At least when she went to the gallows she knew that scumbag would never rape again.

My statement and video with Islam still stands.  Fuck Islam.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2014)

For using facebook


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2014)

Same women before these scumbags started throwing rocks...........For USING FACEBOOK.........


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




to whom did you address the idiotic     Saudi/iran remark  ----Penelope?         Israel   "has it out"  for Iran?     why would that be?       Are you Iranian.     I have had lots of Iranian friends and acquaintances and colleagues over the past 40 years------muslims and jews.-----very few Saudis----in fact I can remember only one I knew  well


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Same women before these scumbags started throwing rocks...........For USING FACEBOOK.........



I don't see how anyone can defend such a barbaric practice.  It is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2014)

Are you Burning for the Peace of Islam.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


''

what does that mean?    are muslim terrorists shooting at you?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




what does the   IDF  do in Israel?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Typical.  Try to change the subject to Israel because you know the stuff we are posting makes Iran and Islam look like chit.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Same women before these scumbags started throwing rocks...........For USING FACEBOOK.........



Provide decent link. Pictures are for special effects.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Same women before these scumbags started throwing rocks...........For USING FACEBOOK.........
> ...



You really believe this!


----------



## Penelope (Oct 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



They do what you love. Kill arabs


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Same women before these scumbags started throwing rocks...........For USING FACEBOOK.........
> ...


Google it yourself and see all the nice examples for yourself.  Right click image and back track it unless you are too stupid to do so.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



FACTBOX Stoning - where does it happen


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Yet America is suppose to be evil and sexist. The left are fucking idiots and fools.
> ...



Pogo, you actually are mentally retarded, ornja?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ........
> 
> She was convicted in a legal court of law and found guilty of murder.
> 
> Why are some people here siding with a criminal?



She resisted being raped, filthy woman. She was required by the demon Allah to submit to rape. Then the Muzzie Beasts would show her respect by stoning her to death for being raped. 

Such is Islam.


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Think of it this way, Chris.  We are seeing how "the enemy of our enemy is our friend" game is being worked by this illiterate skinhead who probably has an 88 tattoo some place on her body.  However, the bottom line is that many of her new friends would think nothing of beheading her or slitting her throat the same way as they do to others if they ever caught her wandering around in an area in which they were operating.  As the viewers were able to see, she kept very silent about how the Tazidi women were being used as sex slaves by some of her new friends..


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Why, little Naziette, there have been articles posted about Saudi Arabia on this forum.  You are so busy bashing Israel from morning to night that you don't pay attention.  These illiterate Naziettes are certainly useful idiots for radical Islam. 
I actually think the Naziette should find some young women with roots in Iran to see which country they prefer to live in -- Iran or America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Murder is murder, gals, the case has been proven, the sentence carried out, and all you can do is whine without presenting counter evidence.


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Murder is murder, gals, the case has been proven, the sentence carried out, and all you can do is whine without presenting counter evidence.



For some reason Dr. Jake doesn't want this hanging in Iran discussed on this forum.  Maybe one of the hardliner judges is a personal acquaintance of his.  Nobody is actually forcing Dr. Jake to take part in this thread, but it seems he can't restrain himself for some reason.  Naturally Dr. Jake can't present any evidence that the guy didn't try to rape this young woman, and he wants to believe the hardliners that she did.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Discuss the execution all you want.

But your weepy nonsense about evidence will not go unchallenged.

The court considered everything the woman presented.  You have no new evidence.

Now if she were pulled up and strangled rather than dropping and breaking her neck, that would concern me.


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Discuss the execution all you want.
> 
> But your weepy nonsense about evidence will not go unchallenged.
> 
> ...



Truthfully, I wonder why you have been having a big problem with people discussing this case if they wanted to.  As an aside, I can just imagine how these hardliners go over cases like this.  Thankfully, so many women have left Iran so that they wouldn't have to go through what this woman did and then be judged by a bunch of these Muslim crazies in Iran.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

You are acting, without evidence, as if a miscarriage of justice occurred.  Talk all the babble you want, but it is simply babble.


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are acting, without evidence, as if a miscarriage of justice occurred.  Talk all the babble you want, but it is simply babble.



Interesting how concerned Dr. Jake is about this particular thread.  One would almost think that he was in the courthouse giving evidence against this unfortunate woman.  Yessiree, those hardliners probably were looking forward to another killing, just like they look forward to killing the Gays.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Sally, now you are just talking dumb because you were called out for mistaking your opinion for evidence.

I have been for marriage equality and LGBT liberation for many years.

You?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sally, now you are just talking dumb because you were called out for mistaking your opinion for evidence.
> 
> I have been for marriage equality and LGBT liberation for many years.
> 
> You?



I oppose murder.  How is the Jodi Arias sentencing trial going?


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sally, now you are just talking dumb because you were called out for mistaking your opinion for evidence.
> 
> I have been for marriage equality and LGBT liberation for many years.
> 
> You?



Was I talking about you, or was I talking about what goes on in Iran?  Why do you think people are still leaving there to come to the West?  By the way, I can just imagine the evidence they come up with in any of the trials in Irans when the hardliners want the accused to be shown as guilty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 27, 2014)

Sally, I know your opinion, but what evidence to you have concerning the trial.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are acting, without evidence, as if a miscarriage of justice occurred.  Talk all the babble you want, but it is simply babble.



Amnesty International agrees that it is an atrocity and that Iran does NOT have fair trials.  I am quite sure that they know FAR more about the situation in Iran and the court system, how prisoners are treated, etc., than you ever will know.  I will listen to their assessments instead of yours.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Why don't you buy the book, and read it for yourself, idiot:

The Stoning of Soraya M. A True Story Freidoune Sahebjam 9781559702706 Amazon.com Books

*The Stoning of Soraya M.: A True Story *
*Paperback*
by Freidoune Sahebjam (Author)

Soraya M.'s husband, Ghorban-Ali, couldn't afford to marry another woman. Rather than returning Soraya's dowry, as custom required before taking a second wife, he plotted with four friends and a counterfeit mullah to dispose of her. Together, they accused Soraya of adultery. Her only crime was cooking for a friend's widowed husband. Exhausted by a lifetime of abuse and hardship, Soraya said nothing, and the makeshift tribunal took her silence as a confession of guilt. They sentenced her to death by stoning: a punishment prohibited by Islam but widely practiced. Day by dayÑsometimes minute by minuteÑSahebjam deftly recounts these horrendous events, tracing Soraya's life with searing immediacy, from her arranged marriage and the births of her nine children to her husband's increasing cruelty and her horrifying execution, where, by tradition, her father, husband, and sons hurled the first stones.
This is one woman's story, but it stands for the stories of thousands of women who sufferedÑand continue to sufferÑthe same fate. It is a story that must be told.


*Editorial Reviews*
*From Publishers Weekly*
This resonant book portrays the ugliness of fundamentalist Islamic mob justice in Khomeini-era Iran. Sahebjam, an Iranian journalist based in France who has written critically of the regime, returned to his homeland under cover in 1986. While visiting a small town he calls Kupayeh, he learned how an innocent 35-year-old woman had been stoned to death for supposed infidelity. His thorough reporting, based on a further visit to the village, reconstructs Soraya's life and killing with much dialogue and interior monologue. Soraya gave birth to nine children in 14 years and her husband Ghorban-Ali also turned to prostitutes. He became involved in shady business deals and began to associate with Sheik Hassan, a criminal who was appointed Ayatollah Khomeini's local representative. When Ghorban-Ali, having fallen in love with another woman, accused his wife of infidelity, villagers lied to aid him and Soraya was left with no support in the town. Her two eldest sons sat on the male tribunal that declared her guilty, and she was stoned by a mob that included her father. This book refuses to let such horror go unremembered.
Copyright 1993 Reed Business Information, Inc. _--This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title._

*From School Library Journal*
YA-While Sahebjam, an expatriated Iranian journalist, was in his native land on assignment for a French publication in 1986, he recorded this account. Zahra Khanum is an old woman whose niece *Soraya was but one of over 1,000 people who were stoned to death in Iran in the last 15 years. *Set solidly in a fundamentalist village, the story of Soraya's less-than-honorable husband; the false mullah, Sheik Hassan; and the events leading up to her stoning are relayed. The manipulation of government, church, and society by dishonorable persons; the lack of proof and villagers' support to save Soraya; and the mob mentality of the townspeople on the fateful day are all made clear. Students, parents, and teachers might want to discuss this work with Shirley Jackson's short story, "The Lottery," or with historical events such as the Holocaust or the Salem witch trails. A powerful work that should generate thought in all of its readers.
_Barbara Hawkins, Oakton High School, Fairfax, VA_
Copyright 1994 Reed Business Information, Inc. _--This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title._


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Discuss the execution all you want.
> 
> But your weepy nonsense about evidence will not go unchallenged.
> 
> ...



Jake be fair, what was the "motive" for this murder?  Other than the guy's family and connections bribed the judge and the court.


----------



## Sally (Oct 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are acting, without evidence, as if a miscarriage of justice occurred.  Talk all the babble you want, but it is simply babble.
> ...



Actually, Chris, I find it amusing how he is defending the Iranian legal system.  Meanwhile, we all have read about cases occurring here where evidence was tampered with and witnesses have lied.  We have seen how people have been released from many years in jail because they actually didn't comit the crimes of which they were accused.  It appears that in his mind nothing like that would ever happen when it comes to criminal cases in Iran.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 27, 2014)

Sally said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's a great point.  I wonder if HE would like to be put on trial in an Iranian court?  He'd probably be frightened out of his mind.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



neither I nor they love to kill arabs   ----it is muslimah sluts who dance and ululate when their "brothers" kill jews.    Why do you invent such silly ideas-----did you ever see jewish girls or women dancing with joy because an infant arab was killed?      I have,   certainly,  seen muslimah sluts celebrating and dancing on dead bodies


----------



## Roudy (Oct 27, 2014)

Sally said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The entire Iranian system is rife with cronyism, corruption, and bribery.

You can get away with murder if you are wealthy and powerful enough.

It was like this before this before the Islamic revolution and got worse afterwards.

If you deduct Western style democracies, you will find most nations in the world are like this.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 27, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sally, I know your opinion, but what evidence to you have concerning the trial.



I admit that I have no evidence----I have not been following the trial and the only thing I knew is that the woman claimed that the man she killed raped her.      That which seems to be
missing is     WHAT WAS THE MOTIVE FOR MURDER?----
PEOPLE HAVE TO HAVE A MOTIVE FOR MURDER---IT WOULD BE SILLY IF THE FINAL OUTCOME IS THAT THE LADY SIMPLY WOKE UP ONE DAY AND DECIDED TO MURDER THIS GUY----any motive?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2014)

Stop whining, stop opining, and give me the evidence that says she did not commit cold, calculated pre-meditated murder.

If you can't, what you think simply does not matter.


----------



## Sally (Oct 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stop whining, stop opining, and give me the evidence that says she did not commit cold, calculated pre-meditated murder.
> 
> If you can't, what you think simply does not matter.



Little Jakey thinks that whatever he says matters even though there have been others who know much more about the Iranian judicial system.  Maybe Little Jakey has delusions that he was in the room with this young woman and potential rapist so he knows everything that happened.  Actually what I think is going on, since Little Jakey can't resist talking about this case, is that he is trying to rack up posts so that he can win the Crown for the month.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 28, 2014)

I've read several articles on it. One said she bought the knife two days before and she had already met him a few times. It also said she has a man with her and he did the killing, she refused to say the name of the man, and then at a later time she  said there was no other man. One article said he was knifed in the back when he was praying.  Now this man seemed to be of wealth and importance, so possible a robbery gone bad, and did she have a man there with her? Who knows.
One article said the mans son said he would let her live if she took back the rape charges and said the name of the accomplish.  Who knows what really happened.

Were there members of  Amnesty International at the trial?


----------



## Sally (Oct 28, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I've read several articles on it. One said she bought the knife two days before and she had already met him a few times. It also said she has a man with her and he did the killing, she refused to say the name of the man, and then at a later time she  said there was no other man. One article said he was knifed in the back when he was praying.  Now this man seemed to be of wealth and importance, so possible a robbery gone bad, and did she have a man there with her? Who knows.
> One article said the mans son said he would let her live if she took back the rape charges and said the name of the accomplish.  Who knows what really happened.
> 
> Were there members of  Amnesty International at the trial?



Amazing how Penelope will believe anything coming out of Iran as true!!!.  Say, Penelope, why not speak to some ex Iranians and ask them for their opijnion on how the judicial system works there.  There are tons of Iranians living right here in the U.S., and if you can get yourself away from your computer for a while, I am sure you can find some to interview.  By the way, when  you interview them, ask them why they left their native land.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2014)

Sally said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Stop whining, stop opining, and give me the evidence that says she did not commit cold, calculated pre-meditated murder.
> ...



Sally tries unsuccessfully to make it personal and fails.

The evidence was given, the system evaluated it, the judges found her guilty, and she died.

Sally is unhappy (1) that it was a woman and (2) has nothing to show that the verdict was not correct.

Sux to be you little Sally.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Nothing to show that the verdict was correct either.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2014)

Roudy, it was a court of law, so prima facie it is correct until some one can prove it otherwise.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 28, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy, it was a court of law, so prima facie it is correct until some one can prove it otherwise.


That's where you're mistaken, Iran doesn't have "courts of law".  Like I said the verdict had been decided before the woman stepped into the courtroom.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 28, 2014)

Roudy, you are no more authoritative on Iran jurisprudence that Sally et al.

Stop the prejudicial assumptions and tell us why, on the evidence presented, this court reached the wrong decision.

Hint: because it is Iran is not the answer you provide.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 28, 2014)

It seems to me that since roudy lived in Iran and is fluent in
Farsi-----he knows more about the Judicial system than do I----and you----starkey baby


----------



## Sally (Oct 28, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> It seems to me that since roudy lived in Iran and is fluent in
> Farsi-----he knows more about the Judicial system than do I----and you----starkey baby



One really has to laugh at Jakey.  Here on a Middle East forum, it appears that all he is obsessed about is shutting up everyone who wants to talk about this case.  Meanwhile, there are many countries in the Middle East and the people living in these countries were not fast asleep like Rip Van Winkle while this was going on in Iran but actually had things happening in their respective country.  We, however, have no seen Jakey bring up anything else.  Could he have been a lawyer in the judicial system in Iran, could he still have friends sitting on a jury there, etc. etc.?  After all, he has been trying to get all the posters to just move on with regard to this.  It was he who said the following, like he is some head honcho around here and the posters should just pay attention to what he says even if they want to talk about the case. 

"One, she killed a man.

Two, she could not prove she was raped, and even if she had, she was not empowered to kill the man after the fact.

Three, she was hung, hung, hung.

Let's move on."


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

How about the fact that in Iran, they can execute you for adultery?  It would be interesting to see who this is applied to more often, men or women.


----------



## Sally (Oct 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> How about the fact that in Iran, they can execute you for adultery?  It would be interesting to see who this is applied to more often, men or women.



What I have often wondered, Chris, since it is legal to have a transgender operation in Iran but Gays are hung, just how many Ayatollahs and Mullahs have told their boyfriends to have the operation so that their boyfriends can become their girlfriends and then everything is honky dory.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 28, 2014)

Sally said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > How about the fact that in Iran, they can execute you for adultery?  It would be interesting to see who this is applied to more often, men or women.
> ...



  Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Roudy, you are no more authoritative on Iran jurisprudence that Sally et al.
> 
> Stop the prejudicial assumptions and tell us why, on the evidence presented, this court reached the wrong decision.
> 
> Hint: because it is Iran is not the answer you provide.



Dude, I lived in Iran during the Shah's time. It was extremely corrupt and there was cronyism and bribery rampant in every aspect of life, and it got a thousand times worse when the Islamic lunatics took over.  You don't understand how these societies work,   You get pulled over by a cop and you give him a $50 and he'd let you off.  If the judge doesn't render the verdict he was told to render, his ass is next in the slammer, or worse, he'd be incarcerated on false charges or killed. If you're wealthy and powerful enough, "getting away with murder" is not an expression, it's a fact of life for some people. 

I believe in this case the woman was probably innocent.  It makes more sense that  she was falsely accused and convicted of murder, in order to save the man's reputation and his family "name".


----------



## Indofred (Oct 29, 2014)

jchima said:


> Iran has gone ahead with an execution of a woman despite an international campaign urging a reprieve.



Exactly the same as for Karla Faye Tucker, including the international campaign, but she was executed.
Is Texas the same as Iran and, if not, why not?


----------



## Mineva (Oct 29, 2014)

What I read she was not executed because of "self defence" as some people claims to blame Islam in a way, but she was executed because of she planned to kill him days ago.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are acting, without evidence, as if a miscarriage of justice occurred.  Talk all the babble you want, but it is simply babble.
> ...


Amnesty on the death penalty in the USA
*FACTS ON THE DEATH PENALTY*
Juan Melendez spent 17 years on Florida’s Death Row for a crime he did not commit. In December 2001, his conviction was overturned because prosecutors at his original trial had withheld key evidence.

© amnesty international

The death penalty is the ultimate denial of human rights. It is the premeditated and cold-blooded killing of a human being by the state in the name of justice. It violates the right to life as proclaimed in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. It is the ultimate cruel, inhuman and degrading punishment, whatever form it takes—electrocution, hanging, gassing, beheading, stoning, shooting or lethal injection.

There can never be any justification for torture or for cruel treatment. Like torture, an execution constitutes an extreme physical and mental assault on an individual. The physical pain caused by the action of killing a human being cannot be quantified, nor can the psychological suffering caused by foreknowledge of death at the hands of the state.

The death penalty is discriminatory and is often used disproportionately against the poor, minorities and members of racial, ethnic and religious communities. It is imposed and carried out arbitrarily. In some countries, it is used as a tool of repression to silence the political opposition.

In other countries, flaws in the judicial process are exacerbated by discrimination, prosecutorial misconduct and inadequate legal representation.

As long as human justice remains fallible, the risk of executing the innocent can never be eliminated.

The death penalty:


denies the possibility of rehabilitation and reconciliation.
promotes simplistic responses to complex human problems, rather than pursuing explanations that could inform positive strategies.
prolongs the suffering of the murder victim’s family, and extends that suffering to the loved ones of the condemned prisoner.
diverts resources and energy that could be better used to work against violent crime and assist those affected by it.
is a symptom of a culture of violence, not a solution to it. It is an affront to human dignity.
should be abolished. Now.
*To be selective because of gender in your disgust re state sanctioned murder is pathetic. *


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 29, 2014)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy, you are no more authoritative on Iran jurisprudence that Sally et al.
> ...


*so you ran like a rabbit from the shahs regime ?*


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Penelope (Oct 29, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


>



And yet Madeleine Albright said it was a big mistake to put the Shah in, and to interfere. The British wanted a regime change in Iran due to the oil , so they and the US did a coup, which years later led to the 79 uprising.  We, we, we, the Shah did our bidding says Reagan, as long as we can have someone in that does out bidding we are fine with it. The Shah was not as innocent as Reagan lets on, and the people wanted him out. He also put lots of people to death and built that prison there.  If we cared really about human rights, we would not be friends with Saudi Arabia, but we are. He was trying to explain the Iran Contra affair there.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sure, I'm against the death penalty here in the States too.  However, there is no denying that Iran seems to enjoy being particularly brutal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2014)

So not has evidentiary claims that discount the legal findings against the woman.   End of story.

Do feel free to express your 'feelings'.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 29, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That is because, unless you wish the US to be isolationists, we have to find a way to deal with unsavory characters.  THAT is the way of the world.  The world is NOT a nice place.  These middle eastern countries seem to be the WORST of the worst when it comes to such things.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2014)

We need to be non-interventionist rather than isolationist.

We have no obligation to interfere with Muslim struggles in the ME.

Energy independence would facilitate that position.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I love it when you two pontificating ignoramuses speak as though you know what you are talking about. The Shah was a patriot who loved his people who did many positive things for Iran.  He an ally of the US and the West, and was removed by Western intelligence especially the British, when he started raising oil prices as leader of OPEC.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> We need to be non-interventionist rather than isolationist.
> 
> We have no obligation to interfere with Muslim struggles in the ME.
> 
> Energy independence would facilitate that position.



Agreed. But first we have to build what was broken, otherwise by putting our heads I. The sand, we will end up paying a higher price.  The problems will land on our shores, and by then it will be too late.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The illiterate moron from the trailer park who pees freely has spoken.  

Keep up,asshole, the shah was friendly to religious and ethnic minorities, and treated them with respect.  Unlike your beloved IslamoNazi animals.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

Indofred said:


> jchima said:
> 
> 
> > Iran has gone ahead with an execution of a woman despite an international campaign urging a reprieve.
> ...



Karla Fay admitted to the murder, and US law does not consider its women as unequal, like your shit Shariah law does.


----------



## Sally (Oct 29, 2014)

Mineva said:


> What I read she was not executed because of "self defence" as some people claims to blame Islam in a way, but she was executed because of she planned to kill him days ago.



As a good Muslim, I wonder if Mineva can say with a straight face that the women in the Muslim world are treated so kindly.  This story should give women pause in going with a man to an isolated house if he tells you he wants you to do some interior decorating for him.


----------



## Sally (Oct 29, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Many ex Iranians in the Los Angeles area have nothing but good words to say about the Shah.  If you kept your nose clean, you had nothing to worry about.  It was the Commies with whom he wasn't too happy.  After the religious nuts came into power, then you saw a mass exodus out of Iran, and there are still many in Iran who wish they had the opportunity to leave.  What I felt bad about is that there were many women and children sent out (both Muslims and Jews), but the fathers stayed to run their businesses and sent money to their families.  The only time I eventually saw one of the husbands was when one of them had cancer and came here to die while surrounded by his family.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 29, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So goy, you and your family were happy to live under the patronage of one of the biggest despots there was. Those who licked the Shah's noble arse and did his murderous bidding were well looked after.It must have been a big shock when the people turned on you scum.No wonder you ran like a rabbit.
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/22/w...-iran-comes-to-light.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 29, 2014)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


Just liked Saddam eh Sally


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 29, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...


you sound just liked the Cuban Bay of Pigs vets,they ran too.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...





I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...




Ha ha ha!  OMG Are you a fucking illiterate retard or what?!  Your article just confirmed everything I said.  It cites how things got much worse under the Islamists than they ever were under the Shah!  Perhaps you shouldn't provide opinions on things you know Jack Shit about, and in the process save yourself public embarrassment?  

*"What Mr. Asadi found unimaginable was that the cleric would become president of the Islamic Republic that later imprisoned him again, sentenced him to death and brutally tortured him for six years in the same prison. Today that same cleric is the supreme leader of Iran, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.

Mr. Asadi’s account of torture and imprisonment has offered a rare glimpse into what activists say was a decade of grave human rights violations in Iran. And at a time when international attention has shifted to the nuclear issue and sanctions, they say a campaign to bring justice and accountability through a symbolic tribunal has helped unite a once fractured opposition.

Iranian exiles contend that from 1980 to 1988, 20,000 to 30,000 Iranians were executed in prison and thousands more were tortured. In the summer of 1988, under a fatwa issued by Ayatollah Khomeini, at least 5,000 political prisoners were executed, according to Amnesty International.

The events have been largely ignored by the international community, and accounts from survivors like Mr. Asadi have served as the only form of record. But now a grass-roots campaign has begun to investigate and expose the events in Iranian prisons. The Iran Tribunal, an independent tribunal set up in 2007 by survivors and families of victims, has ruled that the Islamic Republic committed crimes against humanity and gross violations of human rights during the 1980s.

As he recalls watching Mr. Khamenei stare out the window of his cell weeping as he recited Koran and being reprimanded for outbursts of laughter with him while joking together in prison, Mr. Asadi said he would now ask him one question: “Do you remember what you said? You told me no more tears, but now you are torturing people, you are raping our women, you are killing our people.”*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It seems you find it amusing when Islamists get to torture and kill Jews. Christians, Bahaiis, Zoorastrians.  In other words you're a fucking pig, and proud of it.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Sally, don't mind this ignorant ahole who pees freely, here is a very interesting interview with the Shah in the late 70's, that clearly forecasts why the West decided to overthrow him.  What's amazing is how visionary he was, and decades ahead in predicting the problems that would come to grip the West, many of which we are experiencing today:


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 29, 2014)

Iran has been served poorly by the British, the Russians, the Mossad and MI6 and CIA, the socialists, the Shahites, and the ayatollahs.

No wonder all of my good Persian friends, no matter how much the love their birth country, want to live here.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Iran has been served poorly by the British, the Russians, the Mossand MI6 and CIA, the socialists, the Shahites, and the ayatollahs.
> 
> No wonder all of my good Persian friends, no matter how much the love their birth country, want to live here.



Who wants to go back to a country that is governed by Islamic lunatics?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> We need to be non-interventionist rather than isolationist.
> 
> We have no obligation to interfere with Muslim struggles in the ME.
> 
> Energy independence would facilitate that position.



I agree, but we don't have energy independence right now, and neither does the rest of the world, most of which relies heavily on oil.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 30, 2014)

We can develop it within a decade.

My wife the neo-con say, "Invade the oil provinces of Canada and the oil states of northeastern Mexico, hell with negotiations."  War is not necessary, of course.  Push green and clean petroleum products, we will create jobs as well.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 30, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Roudy the goy, swapping one set of barbaric scum for another only upsets the disenfranchised like you
Human rights in the Imperial State of Iran - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
According to a senior SAVAK officer, after the Siahkal attack interrogators were sent abroad for `scientific training to prevent unwanted deaths from "brute force".`[33] Methods of torture included sleep deprivation; extensive solitary confinement; glaring searchlights; standing in one place for hours on end; nail extractions; snakes (favored for use with women); electrical shocks with cattle prods, often into the rectum; cigarette burns; sitting on hot grills; acid dripped into nostrils; near-drownings; mock executions; and an electric chair with a large metal mask to muffle screams. Prisoners were also humiliated by being raped, urinated on, and forced to stand naked.[34] However, the torture method of choice remained the traditionalbastinado used to beat soles of the feet.[34]
Would you like to explain to us why a live snake was particularly successful when used to torture women ?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 30, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The difference between you and I is if you check my posts I condemn any race that abuses human rights. Just because you are a christonazi goyim who was raise by sucking from the tit of the Reza Shah regime, which explains why you are a bigot.  I would bet you still masturbate over the thought of women having snakes inserted into their vagina's.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 30, 2014)

So, a woman murders her alledged rapist and is executed? Right decision I'm afraid. Can't let people go around murdering people claiming they were raped by them. Try em first, determine guilt, punish them. If they walk the streets ever again and someone goes after them murdering them, then we can talk about extenuating circumstances.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 30, 2014)

The decision to find this person guilty is open to conjecture.IMO the decision to execute is barbaric, no matter what gender the victim is or the country this state sanctioned murder takes place in.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Get your head out of Uranus, trailer park Nazi wanna be.  All of this pales in comparison to what the Islamists did once they took over.   Your own article proved how ignorant and foolish you are. It explained how conditions were much worse under the Islamists,  ACCORDING TO SOMEONE WHO SPENT TIME IN JAIL UNDER THE SHAH.  

That is because while the Shah may have gone after very few and ONLY THOSE who were plotting to overthrow him, the Islamists murdered and tortured EVERYBODY and THE ENTIRE NATION to impose their barbaric ideology.  I will cite your own article again, has anybody ever taught you to stop digging when in a hole, Mr. Free Urinator?  

*"What Mr. Asadi found unimaginable was that the cleric would become president of the Islamic Republic that later imprisoned him again, sentenced him to death and brutally tortured him for six years in the same prison. Today that same cleric is the supreme leader of Iran, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.

Mr. Asadi’s account of torture and imprisonment has offered a rare glimpse into what activists say was a decade of grave human rights violations in Iran. And at a time when international attention has shifted to the nuclear issue and sanctions, they say a campaign to bring justice and accountability through a symbolic tribunal has helped unite a once fractured opposition.

Iranian exiles contend that from 1980 to 1988, 20,000 to 30,000 Iranians were executed in prison and thousands more were tortured. In the summer of 1988, under a fatwa issued by Ayatollah Khomeini, at least 5,000 political prisoners were executed, according to Amnesty International.

The events have been largely ignored by the international community, and accounts from survivors like Mr. Asadi have served as the only form of record. But now a grass-roots campaign has begun to investigate and expose the events in Iranian prisons. The Iran Tribunal, an independent tribunal set up in 2007 by survivors and families of victims, has ruled that the Islamic Republic committed crimes against humanity and gross violations of human rights during the 1980s.

As he recalls watching Mr. Khamenei stare out the window of his cell weeping as he recited Koran and being reprimanded for outbursts of laughter with him while joking together in prison, Mr. Asadi said he would now ask him one question: “Do you remember what you said? You told me no more tears, but now you are torturing people, you are raping our women, you are killing our people."*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> So, a woman murders her alledged rapist and is executed? Right decision I'm afraid. Can't let people go around murdering people claiming they were raped by them. Try em first, determine guilt, punish them. If they walk the streets ever again and someone goes after them murdering them, then we can talk about extenuating circumstances.



What you say is true only if we are dealing with a country who's system of justice isn't a joke, and doesn't treat women like cattle.  However, it's kind of obvious what happened here.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Wow another post showing how fulla shit you are. How many is that, five in a row?  I am neither Christian nor did I live during "Reza Shah."   Keep it up asshole, this is getting very entertaining.

For someone who claims to condemn "abuses" you are sure unhappy that the Shah treated religious and ethnic minorities equally, and not how your beloved Islamic animals did once they took power.  If there was ever an oxymoron "Islamic human rights" be be one. LOL

But of course we know this is all a charade for this neo Nazi who pees vomits shit out of his his mouth regularly. Ha ha ha.


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 30, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Wow another post showing how fulla shit you are. How many is that, five in a row?  I am neither Christian nor did I live during "Reza Shah."   Keep it up asshole, this is getting very entertaining.
> 
> For someone who claims to condemn "abuses" you are sure unhappy that the Shah treated religious and ethnic minorities equally, and not how your beloved Islamic animals did once they took power.  If there was ever an oxymoron "Islamic human rights" be be one. LOL
> 
> But of course we know this is all a charade for this neo Nazi who pees vomits shit out of his his mouth regularly. Ha ha ha.



Any time a person claims that the shah was worse than the current islamic vermin is proof positive they are lying, possibly mentally ill trash with no facts and less of a clue.  The shah was nothing compared the current islamic murderous, terrorist, vile scum running iran after 1979.  40,000 iranians who immediately recognized that the clerics would be worse were executed, and these animals have slaughtered tens of thousands of others around the mideast and beyond via their terrorism, in places like europe and south america.  Including Evin prison, they run one of the world's largest gulag systems, and are stiflingly oppressive in every aspect of an iranian's life - unlike the shah who left you alone if you did not engage in trying to change the government.  Women were very free under the shah, probably the freest in the mideast outside of Israel, and could work, drive, dress as they saw fit and travel however they liked.  Compare that to the current diseased regime.

These facts are not even up for debate, they are well-known and only mentally ill scum with an anti-US/anti-Israel agenda would even try to argue them.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 30, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> We can develop it within a decade.
> 
> My wife the neo-con say, "Invade the oil provinces of Canada and the oil states of northeastern Mexico, hell with negotiations."  War is not necessary, of course.  Push green and clean petroleum products, we will create jobs as well.



I wish you would quote me.  It's kind of hard to keep up with the conversation when I don't know that you responded to one of my posts.   

If the alternative fuel is not affordable, it will not catch on and will not be a successful substitute for oil.  This is the biggest obstacle, I think, making affordable and reliable alternative energy.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 30, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow another post showing how fulla shit you are. How many is that, five in a row?  I am neither Christian nor did I live during "Reza Shah."   Keep it up asshole, this is getting very entertaining.
> ...



Despite what is being said, the Shah was a patriot who cared for his nation and his people.  He refused to slaughter his people during the protests as have Assad, Sadam, and Gaddafi and not only did the Shah step down, but left his country.  

He figured if people were stupid enough to fall for a fake revolution created by Western intelligence agencies, then that is what they deserve. As you can see his son has not shown any real interest in regaining his rightful crown.  Why should he?  For who, for an ungrateful people that did this to his father?  

 The closest you can get to the Shah would be Jordan's King Hussein, however the Shah did much more for Iran than King Hussein ever will for Jordan.  Iran was becoming an oil rich country and a military and economic superpower.  Now it's an economical catastrophe and almost failed state, led by a bunch of illiterate Islamic lunatics.

Over 90% of Iranians want this Islamic regime removed, but they are so brutal and barbaric, that nobody dares protest any longer.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

Absolute 


Roudy said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Drivel, the **** loved his people so much he embezzled billions from them, he then famously lied in 1980 that he was poorer than many American millionaires.
He robbed his country and had some of its people, raped, tortured and murder and you call him a patriot. You are some piece of cowardly goyim drek.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

Absolute 


Roudy said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Drivel, the **** loved his people so much he embezzled billions from them, he then famously lied in 1980 that he was poorer than many American millionaires.
He robbed his country and had some of its people, raped, tortured and murder and you call him a patriot. You are some piece of cowardly goyim drek.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 31, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Man tries to Rape her, so she defends herself..............Typical of places like Iran.


That was her defense for the murder of the man.

But apparently the jury didn't believe her story.      .....      [/QUOTE]


Oh and how does that work in the Islamic world?  does she need 5 male witnesses in court or something?  its always stacked against the women over there


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 31, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ........
> 
> She was convicted in a legal court of law and found guilty of murder.
> 
> Why are some people here siding with a criminal?




*Religious rape*
According to Islamic lay the killing of a virgin woman is prohibited. This reflects the objectification of women. In prison, if a virgin woman is to be executed, she is first "married" (raped) by one of the guards before execution. Afterwards the guard goes to the woman's family and declares that she is their son-in-law. It is totally distinct from the process of obtaining confession or to humiliate the prisoner. The prison guards are simply obeying Islamic law.

Nadereh was educated in France and had been in touch with opposition groups against the Shah. On the eve of the revolution she returned to Iran to take part in the anti-dictatorial movement against the Shah. For Naderh, like other Iranian intellectuals, it was vital to be present in this decisive historic struggle. During the revolution she worked for a socialist organisation.

She was arrested three years after the revolution. Although others with her alleged crime normally received a few years imprisonment, she was executed after a few month in prison. That was our first shock.

We discovered the reason later. In prison her interrogator took a fancy to her. She had more than once complained of her interrogator's advances towads her. When her case went to court, which consisted of one mullah as judge and no jury, the interrogator accused Nadereh of attempting to escape during her interrogation. The mullah accepted this obviously false charge and sentenced her to death. Both the mullah as the interrogator knew full well that this also gave the interrogator permission to rape Nadereh. The interrogator got what he wanted and fulfilled his religious duty in the bargain. Thousands of young women were executed in Iranian prisons (1), most of them were raped under Islamic law.

*Shukuh Jalalie
*

*Do you see any problem with that  Sunni?*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Absolute
> 
> 
> Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah?  So what, he was a King, and Iran has been a monarchy for 2500 years. The people you claim he tortured were Marxists and those who were plotting to overthrow him.  If you weren't involved in anything like that then you had nothing to worry about. 

Like I said before the shah wasn't perfect and there was a lot of cronyism and corruption going on. But the world watched the country get a million times worse after the Islamists took over. And did nothing. All the complaining about the Shah evaporated when the Islamists starting their mass killings of people in the streets, and imposing punishments for not following strict Shariah law. 

Funny part of all of this is you're the asshole who celebrates the fact that when Islamists took over they torrtured and killed ethnic and religious minorities.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 31, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> I fail to see the problem?  ........
> 
> She was convicted in a legal court of law and found guilty of murder.
> 
> Why are some people here siding with a criminal?



I could say the same about Michael Brown.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see the problem?  ........
> ...



Yes that is 100% true. The animals would rape a woman before executing her, because it is against Islam for her to be a virgin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy, it was a court of law, so prima facie it is correct until some one can prove it otherwise.
> ...



The verdict was decided in the 6th century.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Absolute
> ...


So drek because the  a woman is a Marxist it is ok to torture by inserting snakes in her vagina,because a woman is a Marxist it is ok to rape her, because a woman is a Marxist it is ok to murder her?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Well goy  that must have happened a lot under your beloved patriarch the Shah.
Ps did she still count as a virgin if they had used the snakes on her?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Neither are okay.  But an ignorant hypocritic asshole like you doesn't have a concept of proportionality.  I didn't see you get upset over the way the Islamic republic treated the minorities once they took over?  In fact you were laughing and enjoying it.  Scum.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Actually that happened a lot under the Islamic republic.  The animals would first rape women who were about to get executed.  The whole thing with them being virgins or not was just a religious excuse.  I suggest you don't provide opinions on matters you know very little about, Islamo Nazi ass kisser. 

And are you now pretending to be a Jew?  No Jew runs around calling people "goy", you piece of shit.  Now that's appropriate.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

*Persecution, torture, murder: Iran blasted on human rights ahead of UN hearing*

*On the eve of Iran's defense of its human rights record Friday before a key United Nations panel, a lawyer for the woman executed in the Islamic Republic over the weekend for allegedly killing her attempted rapist accused the regime of widespread torture and murder.

A UN-appointed human rights advocate had already prepared a voluminous account of Tehran's egregious transgressions, including persecution and imprisonment of religious minorities, alarming numbers of executions and systematic disregard of due process by Saturday, when Reyhaneh Jabbari, a 27-year-old woman who had spent the last seven years in prison, was hanged. Jabbari became an international symbol of the regime's brutality, with the UN and rights groups such as Amnesty International decrying her death sentence. Jabbari's execution served to punctuate this week's hearings, including the independent forum in Geneva on Thursday and a procedure today before a UN Human Rights Council panel.

“I ask you to not allow for Iran to get away with lies.”
- Marina Nemat, former prisoner in Iran

"Because Reyhaneh Jabbari's case created a lot of attention inside and outside of Iran, a lot of people tried to save Reyhaneh Jabbari, but because of the power of Iran, on Saturday, they hanged her," Iranian Human Rights Attorney Mohammed Mostafaei, who represented Jabbari as well as some 200 death penalty defendants, told the independent watchdog group UN Watch on Thursday. "I'm sure we can -- if the Iranian government stopped the death penalty -- we can improve human rights in Iran."

Mostafaei, who represented Jabbari before fleeing Iran under threat, said Iranian jurisprudence disregards the concept of intent in determining guilt and meting out punishment, relying on sharia law. Once defendants are arrested, coerced confessions are common, say critics.

On Friday, the UN Human Rights Council conducted its periodic review of Iran's record in Geneva on Friday. Iran has long denied access to the UN’s independent experts and so-called special rapporteurs, including Ahmed Shaheed, the world body's special rapporteur on human rights in Iran. The meeting in Switzerland provided a rare occasion for UN member states to engage with the Iranian authorities, who have submitted a rebuttal which claims the regime does not engage in torture.

Iran's justice minister, Mostafa Pour Mohammadi, blamed Jabbari's death on the west, and several allies of Tehran, including Venezuela and Belarus, actually praised the Islamic Republic for defending human rights.

Related Image



Expand / Contract
In this picture taken on Dec. 15, 2008, Iranian Reyhaneh Jabbari, center, sits while attending her trial in a court in Tehran, Iran. Jabbari was hanged on Saturday, Oct. 25, 2014, who was convicted of murdering a man she said was trying to rape her, the official IRNA news agency reported. (AP)

According to a 28-page report submitted by Shaheed, some 852 people were reportedly executed between July 2013 and June 2014 in “an alarming increase” over already high rates from previous years. In 2014 alone, at least eight people executed were believed to have been under the 18 at the time when they allegedly committed their crimes.

While capital punishment is permitted under international law for cases involving intentional homicide, Shaheed noted, Iran applies it to economic and drug crimes and even homosexuality, a crime under Sharia law. In addition, children often view the public executions, typically carried out by hanging convicts from cranes in public.

"Eighty-percent of the 800 documented [executions] were for drug offenses," Shaheed said.

And the real problem, according to Shaheed, whose report notes prosecution of journalists, labor and education activists and forced marriages of girls as young as 9, is that Iranians cannot feel secure under the rule of law.

"When your rights aren't guaranteed [and] they depend upon the human fancy of those in power, then you live in either self-denial or self-limitation," he said. "There are reprisals against those who cooperate with international human rights mechanisms. I think it is fair to say that there is a climate of fear in terms of people not being able to exercise their rights fully."

The election more than a year ago of President Hassan Rouhani, who ran as a moderate and stoked hopes of a more tolerant regime, has not brought about the hoped-for reforms. Although some say the religious clerics who carry more power in the Islamic Republic, are responsible for the continuing human rights violations, critics say Rouhani could do more.

At least three American citizens are believed to be held in Iraq, including Pastor Saeed Abedini, a Boise, Idaho, married father of two who went back to his homeland to help establish a secular orphanage and was imprisoned for proselytizing; Amir Hekmati, a U.S. Marine who went to visit an ailing grandparent and was arrested and accused of being a spy and Robert Levinson, a former FBI and DEA agent who disappeared while investigating a cigarette -smuggling ring in the Kish Islands and is now believed to be the longest-held hostage in American history. Iran denies it is holding Levinson, but the State Department says it is.

Thursday's hearing by UN Watch served as something of a prelude to the UN's official inquiry on Friday. In addition to Mostafaei, the panel heard from former prisoners of Iran’s infamous Evin Prison, who recalled the horrors they endured. Marina Nemat, who was sent to Evin in 1981 at age 16 and says she was interrogated and tortured and even raped and forced to marry a prison guard, scoffed at Iran's defense of its human rights record.

"Iran doesn’t torture? Iran respects women’s rights?" an incredulous Nemat, now a professor at University of Toronto, asked at Thursday's forum. "They hired a fiction writer. I hope there is someone at the UN who would hold them accountable.

“I ask you to not allow for Iran to get away with lies,” she said in a direct appeal to today's UN gathering. “There are so many people how are more than willing to testify against it.

The Associated Press and FoxNews.com's Perry Chiaramonte contributed reporting to this story.
*


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

For the Free Urinator who vomits regularly:

*Surge in Executions and Human Rights Violations in Iran: Evidence of Rouhani's 'Moderate' Rule?*

*Iran: Ranks Number One in Executions Per Capita

Many Iranian citizens who voted for the moderate cleric Hassan Rouhani believed that he would deliver on his promises in improving the standards and conditions of human rights in the Islamic Republic of Iran. These human rights issues encompass areas ranging from freeing political prisoners, addressing the methods of torture, and restriction on freedom of press, expression and speech, to name a few.

Nevertheless, every report independently conducted by human rights watch groups; the United Nations, Amnesty International as well as the official statistical numbers revealed by the Iranian government, indicate not only that Rouhani has not delivered on his promises (not even keeping the status of human rights similar to that of his predecessor Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's era), but that the condition of human rights has significantly worsened in Iran.

Recent reports by Amnesty International and UN watch groups have blasted Iran for the increase in persecution of ethnic and religious minorities, the cracking down on oppositional political figures, the mistreatment of political prisoners, arbitrary detention and unfair trials. The most controversial issue in the reports has been the surge in capital punishment and public executions.

Recently, UN Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon has sharply criticized Rouhani for failing to improve human rights since taking office in August. Ban pointed out, "He (Rouhani) has not made any significant improvement" in ending human rights abuses since taking office.

Surge in Capital Punishment: Iran Ranks Number One in Executions Per Capita

One of the most alarming trends indicating egregious human rights abuses has been the surge in executions, many conducted in public, under the presidency of the moderate Rouhani, particularly since the beginning of 2014. 

Iran is ranked number one, surpassing China, in leading the world in executions per capita. Executed people in 2014 included women, human rights activists, political activists, and religious ethnic minorities. Recently, the United Nations human rights spokeswoman Ravina Shamdasani referred to the rise of executions in the Islamic Republic by saying, "the surge in the use of the death penalty... has dampened hopes for human rights reforms under President Hassan Rouhani."

According to Ahmed Shaheed, the UN special rapporteur for human rights in Iran, at least 176 people had been put to death in January, February, and early March of 2014. Several were executed in public. At least 500 people were executed in 2013, with 57 publicly. Reportedly, those who were executed included 27 women and two children. These numbers are officially documented figures, but according to other sources, the figure for executions might be much higher. According to the Iran Human Rights Documentation Center, more than 500 people have been executed since Rouhani has taken office.

In addition, the Islamic Republic has repeatedly refused to give permission to Shaheed to visit and investigate many of the abuse claims in Iran. The UN Secretary-General added, "The new government has not changed its approach regarding the application of the death penalty and seems to have followed the practice of previous administrations, which relied heavily on the death penalty..."

Hardliners v Moderates: Rouhani's Apologists?

Those who support Rouhani's government and those whose interests are vested in this government's power, exonerate Rouhani and his technocrat team from the surge in executions, public hangings, or other abuses. Some policy analysts, and even Western officials and politicians have bought the argument that the surge in executions is completely conducted by hardliners to undermine Rouhani's government, scuttle the ongoing nuclear talks, and weaken the moderate position in Iran.

The argument made by proponents of the current Iranian government suggests that if Rouhani succeeds in removing the threatening economic sanctions, and reaching a nuclear deal, the legitimacy and popularity of hardliners will be blemished. In other words, the moderates would be capable of further shoring up their political power and legitimacy in the country. As a result, the hardliners have been taking counterbalance measures, such as increasing the number of executions and level of crackdown, to secure their power.

The argument of the hardliners vis-a-vis the moderates might sound plausible in some analytical debates. However, when it comes to human rights abuses, this debate of hardliners versus moderates, is a classic political tactic and Machiavellian strategy used under several administrations by the Iranian government and by those who benefit from the establishment, economically and politically.

When it comes to human rights violations in Iran, such as the persecution of ethnic and religious minorities, arbitrary detentions and unfair trials, torture, executions, public hangings, and restrictions on freedom of press, expression and speech, there is no significant ideological division across Iran's political spectrum. In other words, there is a wide and general agreement among both the moderates and hardliners, particularly when it comes to the issue of conducting executions.

Even if we take the argument of those Western or Iranian scholars who attempt to exonerate Rouhani from the surge in executions and human rights violations in the Islamic Republic, any human beings would expect that a president of a country, who is elected by millions of votes and who calls for a moderate platform, would at least stand up, take a position and condemn the surge in executions and human rights abuses. He has the power, and support of millions of Iranians, to issue a minimal verbal or written criticism. The actual issue is that Mr. Rouhani is another classical power-seeking cleric who came from within the system and fully backs it, and is complicit in these human rights violations and executions. 

Although some proponents of Rouhani's government might point out that hardliners remain fully in charge of the judiciary and security apparatus in Iran, it is crucial to indicate that there is no clear separation of powers between Iran's judiciary, executive and legislative branches. More fundamentally, even if we accept the argument by proponents of the current government, claiming that Rouhani has no influence over the judiciary and security apparatuses, then the question still arises: Why did he make promises knowing that he would not be capable of delivering? In fact, these governmental branches are closely interconnected and people across the political spectrum, such as the head of Iran's Judiciary Human Rights Council Mohammad Javad Larijani, Chairman of the Parliament Ali Larijani, or Rouhani do not ideologically or politically disagree on human rights issues and the matter of executions.

__________

Majid Rafizadeh, an American scholar at Harvard and political scientist, is president of the International American Council on the Middle East. He is originally from Islamic Republic of Iran and Syria.

A version of this post first appeared on Al Arabiya.
*


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So my ickle goy runner, did you read the post where I condemned both regimes for being barbaric scum?
I work from a concept that one abuse of human rights is too many.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



The two regimes cannot be compared.  

This from an ignorant fool who acts like a Jew, calling others "goy".  

Are you trying to gin up hatred for Jews, or convince people that you are a mentally ill asshole?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


no my ickle goy runner, I leave the make believe to you.
30,000 Iranian Jews worship in 60 synagogues across Iran, who knows who I am related to.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


listen you goy shvuntz, both regimes torture, rape and murder sochain yankel, farshporn yankel zol er oyf shteyn.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



So are there Armenian Christians and Bahaais left in Iran.  Those who's circumstances did not allow them to leave, ended up staying there.  Many are elderly while others cannot afford to leave.  That doesn't make Iran a country who respects it's minorities, moron.  How many Jews and minorities lived in Iran before the Islamic revolution, you uneducated buffoon?  Do you know how they were treated by the new regime?  That must bring a smile to bigoted scum like you.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

So you ran like a rabbit from Iran ?


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Yeah sure, Free Pisser.  So does Jordan, UAE, and many other Muslim countries.  But that doesn't put them on the same level as the Islamic lunatics in charge of Iran.   There are levels and degrees.  A donkey like you would even compare the US to Iran, because at some point it "water boarded" prisoners.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> So you ran like a rabbit from Iran ?


Do you find it funny when Islamists torture and murder non Muslims?


----------



## MrDVS1 (Oct 31, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Iran
> 
> How can anyone defend these monsters?



Oh just about the same way one defends the GOP.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Oct 31, 2014)

BBC NEWS Middle East Iran s proud but discreet Jews
strange since this was written the Jewish Iranian boutique owner has two more shops.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> BBC NEWS Middle East Iran s proud but discreet Jews
> strange since this was written the Jewish Iranian boutique owner has two more shops.


Donkey boy, it would be better for you to stop posting articles that prove my point and expose you as an ignorant buffoon:

*"These days anti-Jewish feeling is periodically stirred by the media.*






Mr Hammami says state-run television confuses Zionism and Judaism so that "ordinary people may think that whatever the Israelis do is supported by all Jews".
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
During the fighting in Lebanon a hardline weekly newspaper, Yalesarat, published two photographs of synagogues on its front page full of people waving Israeli flags celebrating Israeli independence day.

The paper falsely said the synagogues were in Iran - even describing one as the Yusufabad synagogue in Tehran and locating another in Shiraz.

"This provoked a number of opportunists in Shiraz," explains Iran's Jewish MP, Maurice Mohtamed, "and *there was an assault on two synagogues."*

Mr Mohtamed says the incident was defused by the Iranian security forces, who explained to people that the news was not true.

And *with the coming to power of an ultra-conservative like President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, there has been increased concern internationally about the fate of Iranian Jews.*

*'Holocaust denial'*

Mr Ahmedinejad has repeatedly used rabid anti-Israeli rhetoric - slogans like "wipe Israel off the map" - and most controversially he has questioned the number killed in the Holocaust during World War II.









President Ahmedinejad has repeatedly used anti-Israeli rhetoric
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]*"It's very regrettable to see a horrible tragedy so far reaching as the Holocaust being denied ... it was a very big insult to Jews all around the world," *


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 31, 2014)

As long as the Jews are quiet, stay in the background and don't ask for too much sure Iran is ok with them. What a crock of shit.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is IP's paradise for Jews in Iran.  What a fucking ignorant moron:

*Humanitarian Tragedy: Iran’s Beleaguered Jewish Community*
September 3, 2013 by Majid Rafizadeh
Majid Rafizadeh, an Iranian-American political scientist and scholar, is president of the International American Council and serves on the board of the Harvard International Review at Harvard University. Rafizadeh is also a former senior fellow at the Nonviolence International Organization based in Washington, DC and is a member of the Gulf project at Columbia University. He can be reached at rafizadeh@fas.harvard.edu. Follow Rafizadeh at @majidrafizadeh.




 Print This Post



One of the crucial humanitarian tragedies- that the world and the mainstream media has failed to focus on- is the fate and current living situation of Jewish communities in the Muslim-dominated countries, particularly the Shiite-Islamist country of the Islamic Republic of Iran. The Jewish community in the Islamic state of Iran has been subject to little scholarly work and research. Largely due to the fact that the Islamist theocratic regime of Iran has not granted access to scholars, journalists, and other researchers to deeply investigate the conditions of the Jewish community under Islamist rule in Iran.

Although the Jewish community has long faced discrimination, inequality, and intolerance in Muslim communities such as Iran (for example in March 1839 many Jews in Iran were horrifically forced to convert to Islam in what is known as the Allahdad incident), the persecution of the Jewish people exponentially increased since the Shiite-Islamist and Sharia law-based ruling cleric came to power under the rule of the Ayatollah Ruhallah Khomeini. The Jewish community of Iran is a staple of the nation’s history though, as the Jews of Iran trace their history back 2,800 years, when communities of the tribes of Israel were taken into captivity by the Assyrian king and sent into exile. The Jewish community primarily settled in the Giliard region of Damavand, near Tehran.

When Ayatollah Khomeini began galvanizing the Iranian people against Muhammad Reza Shah Pahlavi, he issued statements on the condition of Iran’s Jewish community. Before ascending to power; Khomeini claimed that he believed the Jewish people in Iran should enjoy the same citizenship rights as every other citizen. This classic Machiavellian strategy was intended to gain the support of influential Jewish social groups in Tehran, which comprised approximately 150,000 members.

Nevertheless, when the Ayatollah Khomeini was capable of overthrowing the Shah’s government, and* when the Islamist state of Iran was established, he and the ruling clerics immediately arrested some of the most prominent Iranian-Jewish community leaders and businessmen, including Habib Elghanian. The Jewish community leaders were tortured and executed. Since the onset of the persecution, the Israeli flag has been repeatedly torched, and the Star of David desecrated, in Palestine Square in Tehran. The Jewish community found their survival threatened and humanitarian rights repressed. These actions forced them to flee the area after calling the area home for thousands of years. The Iranian-Jewish population decreased to approximately 10,000 people who chose to remain in the Islamic Republic of Iran. The Jewish community that was unwilling to flee from Iran was made up of devout and committed people aiming to protect their sacred places and synagogues regardless of the threats and persecutions, as well as seniors who were unable to resettle elsewhere.*

When I lived in the city of Esfahan in Iran— a place where a few hundreds of Jewish people still reside— I met a young intelligent, cheerful, and kind girl called Zahra. After time I realized that her real name, what she was called at home, was indeed Abbey. She explained the reason for having two names:  *“I feel as if we live two different lives. We have to keep everything secrets about our faith, religion, and family from the public. We even have to have different names in the public. All my family members have two names. My parents always tell me that these times will pass.”*

*As the Islamist party of Iran came to power, verses of the Quran claiming the inferiority of the Jewish and Christian peoples became popular slogans for the Shiite-Islamist ruling clerics.* The several verses of the Quran include:

“5:51- O you who believe! Do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people”,  “4:91- If the unbelievers do not offer you peace, kill them [The Jews] wherever you find them. Against such you are given clear warrant”, “5:59-Jews and Christians are evil-livers”, and “9:30- Christians and Jews are perverse. Allah himself fights against them.”

Disregarding the public persecution, intolerance, and inequality that other religions face, the constitution has been used to safeguard the rights of the Muslim population in Iran. Article 12 of the Iranian Constitution states:

“The official religion of Iran is Islam and the Twelver Ja’fari school, and this principle will remain eternally immutable.  Other Islamic schools are to be accorded full respect, and their followers are free to act in accordance with their own jurisprudence in performing their religious rites.  These schools enjoy official status in matters pertaining to religious education, affairs of personal status (marriage, divorce, inheritance, and wills) and related litigation in courts of law.  In regions of the country where Muslims following any one of these schools constitute the majority, local regulations, within the bounds of the jurisdiction of local councils, are to be in accordance with the respective school, without infringing upon the rights of the followers of other schools”

*Currently, Jewish people are not allowed to take key governmental positions in Iran. According to the constitution, the Jews cannot hold decision-making positions such as being a member of the influential Guardian Council, a Commander in the Iranian Army, and serving as the President of the nation, among others. More fundamentally, the Jewish people can neither become judges at any level nor assist in the judicial and legislative systems. Furthermore, Jewish-Iranians are banned from becoming members of parliament (The Consultative Assembly) through general elections.*

In addition, _qisas _or the right to equal retaliation has not been specified in the Penal Code for the Jewish people. Meaning that in the case of murder, the right of a family member to demand execution of the murderer would be totally left to the discretion of the Islamist judges. Furthermore, the _diya_, or blood money (compensation for the family of a victim) is half for the Jews and women.

These few Islamist rules and laws based on the Quran, Shiite-Iranian clerical and Shari’a law only begin to encompass the deep-rooted religious inequality of the region. Western Muslim scholars who enjoy their lives in the majority Christian societies, must look more closely at how other minorities, particularly the Jews, are being treated in nations such as Iran under majority Islamic and Shiite rule.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> As long as the Jews are quiet, stay in the background and don't ask for too much sure Iran is ok with them. What a crock of shit.



I think he Shits and Pees Freely from his mouth, and his brain is filled with crap. 

He doesn't know that many Iranian Jews have done fake conversions to Islam so that the animals will get off their cases.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2014)

MrDVS1 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iran
> ...



  This just shows how nuts some of you really are.  Seek help.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> MrDVS1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yup, totally.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

*Opinion: Iran should stand trial for persecution of Baha'i*
IRWIN COTLER AND RENÉE MARIA TREMBLAY, SPECIAL TO MONTREAL GAZETTE, MONTREAL GAZETTE 10.29.2014







SHAREADJUSTCOMMENTPRINT
In Geneva on Friday, Oct. 31, the United Nations Human Rights Council is conducting its Universal Periodic Review (UPR) of Iran’s human rights record. After the first UPR in 2010, Iran accepted 123 of the Council’s 188 recommendations and committed to comply with the international human rights obligations to which it is bound. However, as Parliament heard Thursday from the UN Special Rapporteur for Human Rights in Iran, Ahmed Shaheed, Iran has failed miserably in adhering to its commitments. As such, in conducting its review Friday, the council should hold Iran to account for the breach of its undertakings of four years ago.

Some 34 recommendations from Iran’s last UPR concerned violations of the rights of the Baha’i religious minority, and serve as a case study of Iran’s failure to implement UPR recommendations generally. For example:

Baha’i continue to be arrested for their beliefs at an alarming pace. Since the last UPR, more than 450 have been arrested, despite Iran’s acceptance of recommendations ranging from the protection of religious freedom to the safeguarding of the rights of detainees, protection against torture, and fair trials for the Baha’i.

The constant threat of raids, arrests, detention, and imprisonment are among the main features of Iran’s persecution of the Baha’i over the last decade. This persecution has intensified since the last UPR, despite Iranian promises, and more recently, promises by President Hassan Rouhani to “end discrimination on the basis of religion.”

Continue reading at:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/world/Opinion Iran should stand trial persecut


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 31, 2014)

Roudy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MrDVS1 said:
> ...



It's such a STUPID thing to say.  I would love to see one of these people who complains about OUR country to have to live in one of these 3rd world crap holes for a while.  Then they would realize just how LUCKY they are to be citizens of the awesome United States of America.


----------



## Roudy (Oct 31, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Most of these people who defend these shitholes and bash America have no idea what life is like in those places.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 1, 2014)

Roudy the Goy, the problem you  and your ilk have is President Obama:s monumental phone call to Rouhani.I can see your next POTUS Clinton opening a full diplomatic relationship with Iran within her double term for obvious reasons. You and your sad group of exiled fascists are  just meaningless rubbish destined for the dustbin of yesterday.
Iran s Jewish community reflects a complicated relationship with Israel - The Washington Post
By Jason Rezaian October 2, 2013  


Chafing at Netanyahu’s words
Members of Iran’s Jewish community say allegations by Israel, such as recent claims of a foiled Iranian terrorism plot in Tel Aviv and ongoing accusations that Iran is building a nuclear weapon for use against Israel, distort the Islamic republic’s relationship with Judaism and its own Jewish population.

Netanyahu’s warnings, coupled with ongoing questions about whether the Islamic republic officially recognizes the Holocaust, have cast a negative light on Iran just days after a historic phone call between the country’s new president, Hassan Rouhani, and President Obama signaled the start of a new era in relations between Tehran and Washington.

Israeli leaders deeply oppose any thaw in the U.S.-Iranian relationship, but Jews here, along with most Iranians, believe that restored ties with the United States could lead to an easing of the international sanctions imposed on the country over allegations that Iran is pursuing nuclear weapons.

The chairman of Iran’s Jewish Association, Homayun Sameyah, said in an interview that the Rosh Hashanah greetings that Rouhani and his foreign minister, Mohammad Javad Zarif, posted on Facebook and Twitter last month reflected a friendlier approach to Jews everywhere on the part of Iran’s leaders. He drew a contrast between Rouhani and his more confrontational predecessor, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad.

“During the Ahmadinejad years, because of his Holocaust denial, some Jewish activists had problems here, but now that we see that Rouhani has a different opinion, we’re hopeful that such difficulties are behind us,” Sameyah said.


For more than a century, since the Qajar dynasty of the 19th century, Jews have had a representative in the Iranian parliament. But very few Iranian Jews enter politics, even though the regime does not bar them from doing so.

“We are not tenants in this country. We are Iranians, and we have been for 30 centuries,” Ciamak Morsadegh, Iran’s lone Jewish lawmaker, said Monday. Morsadegh traveled as a member of Rouhani’s delegation to the United Nations.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 1, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy the Goy, the problem you  and your ilk have is President Obama:s monumental phone call to Rouhani.I can see your next POTUS Clinton opening a full diplomatic relationship with Iran within her double term for obvious reasons. You and your sad group of exiled fascists are  just meaningless rubbish destined for the dustbin of yesterday.
> Iran s Jewish community reflects a complicated relationship with Israel - The Washington Post
> By Jason Rezaian October 2, 2013
> 
> ...



Majority of Jews left Iran, you freely urinating asshole. What you see there is a very small portion of what used to be a 2500 year old community.  Do you really think Jews and other minorities even dare say anything, you fucking douchebag? That's not how it works, one wrong word and they take you in and execute you.  

 It's also interesting how you call all those who were forced to leave the oppression and tyranny of Islamist barbarians as "fascists".  

Can't get any more bigoted and ignorant than that. 

You are truly psychotic and beyond help, mr free pisser.


----------



## Sally (Nov 1, 2014)

Roudy said:


> *Opinion: Iran should stand trial for persecution of Baha'i*
> IRWIN COTLER AND RENÉE MARIA TREMBLAY, SPECIAL TO MONTREAL GAZETTE, MONTREAL GAZETTE 10.29.2014
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of the Baha'i, I thought this was a good article.  Plus the viewers should Google the Baha'i Temple in Israel and see how beautiful it is.

In Israel a banned Iranian director finds echoes of home The Times of Israel


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy the Goy, the problem you  and your ilk have is President Obama:s monumental phone call to Rouhani.I can see your next POTUS Clinton opening a full diplomatic relationship with Iran within her double term for obvious reasons. You and your sad group of exiled fascists are  just meaningless rubbish destined for the dustbin of yesterday.
> ...


When was the last time you were in Iran Goy boy, 30,000 remaining Jews seem to be excited at the new detente between America and Iran.This emerging relationship just reinforces the American Government disinterest in exiled fascists like you. You and your ilk count for nothing now. You are just sad puling rejects


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



So out of half a million Jews, a token 30,000 are left.  Yeah, hang your hat on that. An entire ancient community uprooted and  ethnically cleansed by Islamic savages. Most of the Christians, Baha'is, Zoroastrians who also have been there thousands of years, have left as well.   All that must really make you really happy, PIG. 

Exiled fascists?  You are such a pathetic Bigot, I don't even know where to start.

We left everything behind, and started from scratch.   Now I own several businesses and wouldn't even hire an ungrateful piece of shit ignorant asshole like you to clean the toilets in one of my many buildings.  I pay more in taxes per year than you'll earn in 30 years.

  So, go fuck yourself, you fuckin' looser.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 2, 2014)

Get your facts right you goy twerp ,pre the revolution approx 100,000 jews lived in Iran. You should stick to watching your homo-erotic film clips goy boy,


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Get your facts right you goy twerp ,pre the revolution approx 100,000 jews lived in Iran. You should stick to watching your homo-erotic film clips goy boy,


Who the fuck cares,  Six of this and a dozen of that. You seem to be happy over the fact that Islamists took over and persecuted non Muslims, stole all their assets, put them in jail, tortured them for no reason. Does that make you happy, Nazi girl?  Yeah, free pisser thinks they're all "fascists". He just learned what fascist is this morning. Wow. Ha ha ha. What a fuckin mongrel.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2014)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *Opinion: Iran should stand trial for persecution of Baha'i*
> ...



Yeah but but according to subhumanoid Free Urinator "they're all fascists!"

Mr little Pee Pee just learned that word today at the Mosque, while on all fours taking it like a devout convert, of course.  Allah Akbar!


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 2, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > Get your facts right you goy twerp ,pre the revolution approx 100,000 jews lived in Iran. You should stick to watching your homo-erotic film clips goy boy,
> ...


Obviously not you  goy drek, show me one of my posts that I appear to be happy with the persecution of non Muslims? Stolen assets are you referring to that thieving despot and coward the shah.
Muscle men in little shorts fighting.......................


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 2, 2014)

well well you ickle goy pervert, homo-erotic film clips and dribbling over the thought of sodomy, no wonder you ran bath house goy


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 2, 2014)

just for you bath house goy


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Sure you did, pigshit, "exiled fascists" that's what you called people who escaped Islamic persecution.  

How do you "steal assets" moron. People worked hard, got educated, and built businesses and wealth.  Most of the Armenian / Christian, Bahaiis, or Zoorastrians that left were working class people that are still doing the same kinds of jobs.   I have many expat employees like that.  

You have no idea what you are talking about and as usual just talking out of Uranus. Free pisser.   Now fuck off and go play with someone your own intellectual level.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 2, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> just for you bath house goy



Are you looking for a date?  This is not the gay board. Don't they have a gay bar or something close to the trailer park neighborhood you live in?  Good luck.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Nov 3, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > just for you bath house goy
> ...


Nice try Bath house goy, but you fail because of the homo-erotic content of your signature line


----------



## Mindful (Nov 3, 2014)

Roudy said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > just for you bath house goy
> ...




How long has Freely been trolling?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 3, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > I.P.Freely said:
> ...



Since he joined. .


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Found this fuller text of Jabbari's last words to her mother and family:

Reyhaneh Jabbari hanged Iranian woman leaves heartbreaking last message.

*
That ominous night it was I that should have been killed. My body would have been thrown in some corner of the city, and after a few days, the police would have taken you to the coroner’s office to identify my body and there you would also learn that I had been raped as well. The murderer would have never been found since we don’t have their wealth and their power. Then you would have continued your life suffering and ashamed, and a few years later you would have died of this suffering and that would have been that.

However, with that cursed blow the story changed. My body was not thrown aside, but into the grave of Evin Prison and its solitary wards, and now the grave-like prison of Shahr-e Ray. But give in to the fate and don’t complain. You know better that death is not the end of life.*

_Jabbari then asks for one final favor from her mother: “Once again you have to suffer because of me. It is the only thing that if even you beg for it I would not become upset although I have told you many times not to beg to save me from being executed.” She did not want her organs to go to waste:_

*I don’t want to rot under the soil. I don’t want my eye or my young heart to turn into dust. Beg so that it is arranged that as soon as I am hanged my heart, kidney, eye, bones and anything that can be transplanted be taken away from my body and given to someone who needs them as a gift. I don’t want the recipient know my name, buy me a bouquet, or even pray for me.

=============================

Dear Sholeh, today I learned that it is now my turn to face Qisas (the Iranian regime's law of retribution). I am hurt as to why you did not let me know yourself that I have reached the last page of the book of my life. Don’t you think that I should know? You know how ashamed I am that you are sad. Why did you not take the chance for me to kiss your hand and that of dad?

The world allowed me to live for 19 years. That ominous night it was I that should have been killed. My body would have been thrown in some corner of the city, and after a few days, the police would have taken you to the coroner’s office to identify my body and there you would also learn that I had been raped as well. The murderer would have never been found since we don’t have their wealth and their power. Then you would have continued your life suffering and ashamed, and a few years later you would have died of this suffering and that would have been that.

However, with that cursed blow the story changed. My body was not thrown aside, but into the grave of Evin Prison and its solitary wards, and now the grave-like prison of Shahr-e Ray. But give in to the fate and don’t complain. You know better that death is not the end of life.

You taught me that one comes to this world to gain an experience and learn a lesson and with each birth a responsibility is put on one’s shoulder. I learned that sometimes one has to fight. I do remember when you told me that the carriage man protested the man who was flogging me, but the flogger hit the lash on his head and face that ultimately led to his death. You told me that for creating a value one should persevere even if one dies.

You taught us that as we go to school one should be a lady in face of the quarrels and complaints. Do you remember how much you underlined the way we behave? Your experience was incorrect. When this incident happened, my teachings did not help me. Being presented in court made me appear as a cold-blooded murderer and a ruthless criminal. I shed no tears. I did not beg. I did not cry my head off since I trusted the law.

But I was charged with being indifferent in face of a crime. You see, I didn’t even kill the mosquitoes and I threw away the cockroaches by taking them by their antennas. Now I have become a premeditated murderer. My treatment of the animals was interpreted as being inclined to be a boy and the judge didn’t even trouble himself to look at the fact that at the time of the incident I had long and polished nails.

How optimistic was he who expected justice from the judges! He never questioned the fact that my hands are not coarse like those of a sportswoman, especially a boxer. And this country that you planted its love in me never wanted me and no one supported me when under the blows of the interrogator I was crying out and I was hearing the most vulgar terms. When I shed the last sign of beauty from myself by shaving my hair I was rewarded: 11 days in solitary.

=================================
Dear Sholeh, don’t cry for what you are hearing. On the first day that in the police office an old unmarried agent hurt me for my nails I understood that beauty is not looked for in this era. The beauty of looks, beauty of thoughts and wishes, a beautiful handwriting, beauty of the eyes and vision, and even beauty of a nice voice.

My dear mother, my ideology has changed and you are not responsible for it. My words are unending and I gave it all to someone so that when I am executed without your presence and knowledge, it would be given to you. I left you much handwritten material as my heritage.

However, before my death I want something from you, that you have to provide for me with all your might and in any way that you can. In fact this is the only thing I want from this world, this country and you. I know you need time for this. Therefore, I am telling you part of my will sooner. Please don’t cry and listen. 

I want you to go to the court and tell them my request. I cannot write such a letter from inside the prison that would be approved by the head of prison; so once again you have to suffer because of me. It is the only thing that if even you beg for it I would not become upset although I have told you many times not to beg to save me from being executed.

My kind mother, dear Sholeh, the one more dear to me than my life, I don’t want to rot under the soil. I don’t want my eye or my young heart to turn into dust. Beg so that it is arranged that as soon as I am hanged my heart, kidney, eye, bones and anything that can be transplanted be taken away from my body and given to someone who needs them as a gift. I don’t want the recipient know my name, buy me a bouquet, or even pray for me. I am telling you from the bottom of my heart that I don’t want to have a grave for you to come and mourn there and suffer. I don’t want you to wear black clothing for me. Do your best to forget my difficult days. Give me to the wind to take away.

The world did not love us. It did not want my fate. And now I am giving in to it and embrace the death. Because in the court of God I will charge the inspectors, I will charge inspector Shamlou, I will charge judge, and the judges of country’s Supreme Court that beat me up when I was awake and did not refrain from harassing me. In the court of the creator I will charge Dr. Farvandi, I will charge Qassem Shabani and all those that out of ignorance or with their lies wronged me and trampled on my rights and didn’t pay heed to the fact that sometimes what appears as reality is different from it.

Dear soft-hearted Sholeh, in the other world it is you and me who are the accusers and others who are the accused. Let’s see what God wants. I wanted to embrace you until I die. 

I love you.

Reyhaneh​*
​


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

....and Obama writes Iran a love letter saying the US should join forces with them to battle ISIS. The US should take care of these Sharia law loving animals.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


> ....and Obama writes Iran a love letter saying the US should join forces with them to battle ISIS. The US should take care of these Sharia law loving animals.



The US keeps making the same mistake over and over again----
lying down with dogs    ----We did it in the 1980s in Afghanistan
too.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ....and Obama writes Iran a love letter saying the US should join forces with them to battle ISIS. The US should take care of these Sharia law loving animals.
> ...


We have weak leadership that does not know how to deal with this situation.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Found this fuller text of Jabbari's last words to her mother and family:
> 
> Reyhaneh Jabbari hanged Iranian woman leaves heartbreaking last message.
> 
> ...



Some of the IslamNazi lovers in this thread:  "Hey, she was convicted in a 'court of law'"

Shit on Islam and Shariah that creates such animals.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Found this fuller text of Jabbari's last words to her mother and family:
> ...



There is no justice with Sharia.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Shariah is an ideological concentration camp for those that live under it.  It is a cancer upon modern civilization.  You have to be mentally ill to actually want this barbarism to be the law of the land.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Mentally ill and desire to live is a cultural vacuum.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Well if you think you would enjoy living in the medieval ages, then Shariah law would be for you.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I would not why would anyone who does not benefit from the unfairness of Sharia law?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Well given that universal "Justice" is what "Jesus" ultimately stands for,
it makes sense that the peaceful Muslims who respect Christ and the Bible as part of their sacred laws
share in a common sense of justice, and are appalled by such atrocities and abuses of power,
While others who reject the true meaning of Jesus (and who seek dominance by Retribution instead)
worship Jihad, Armaggeddon, and War instead of Heavenly Peace which is the Kingdom of God.

No Justice = No Peace, and true Islam means Spiritual Peace
just as true Christianity means true Charity for all humanity.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Sharia rejects anything but the Koran. "There are two primary sources of sharia law: the precepts set forth in the Quranic verses (ayahs), and the example set by the Islamic prophet Muhammad in the Sunnah"

Esposito, John (2001), Women in Muslim family law, Syracuse University Press, ISBN 978-0815629085


I hardly think that a bible thumper would be welcome.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Mohammad clearly taught that believers should receive and respect
ALL SENT BY GOD:
which includes
* Jewish Torah
* Christian Scripture
* Islam Quran

If people miss this, that is like people running govt
without any sense of the U.S. Constitution.

It happens but that's why our govt is out of bounds
with the principles that are supposed to be running the ship.

Every large collective organization loses sight of its original founding.
The Catholic church fell into corruption and lost sight of the message.

Happens with any large group because of the bureaucracy
of trying to manage collective resources and power in a concentrated top down structure.

Politics, pecking order, and pandering to conflicts of interest are always going to corrupt such structures,
and that's why we need checks and balances.

Christianity is supposed to have members CHECK each other,
and also the Civil Laws and Authority (including Natural laws under the Constitution)
are supposed to be respected as part of Christianity.

So if you practice Islam as intended, this would include
both Christian/Scriptural laws GIVEN BY GOD
and Natural/Constitutional laws GIVEN by GOD.

All the truly peaceful and charitable Muslims I know
respect Christianity and Constitutional principles.
So there are ways to tell who is a mature follower
and who is just abusing religion for political takeover, force and power.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Which Mohammad are you talking about?  The one before he rose to power, where he appeared more conciliatory and called the Jews and Christians "people of the Book". Or the one after, who massacred all the Jews of Mecca and told all Jews and Christians to Submit to Islam or die?

You realize there were two Mohammad's, and the true one (the mass murdering terrorist thief) came out after he gained some power?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


^^^
Tell them that while they are separating your head from the rest of your body with a sharp knife.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Alex. said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


 
Why wait for conflucts to get to the point of violence to intervene? Wgy not have consistent law enforcement at all levels? Rhe military or police intervene when it is dangerous, but anyone can intervene early to address religious abuse or political bullying while its still verbal or civil conflict

The whole point is to teach consistently to begin with.

At all levels not just letting things escalate out of hand to unstoppable violence. What are we, a society of victims?


----------



## Alex. (Nov 7, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...




"We" are not a society of victims "we" are not subjected to Sharia Law. Those who live in place like Iran that have Sharia law are victims of that society.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Well which role did George Bush play that is more in keeping with Christianity? Serving as head of the military where many troops arecgiven explicit orders to enter shoot to kill without due process afforded civilians during peacetime? 

Or the civilian George Bush who prays in church, overcame addiction behavior, and gives to charity?

In civilian life you practice civilian law.

In war time you follow military policy.

No, you dont take these out of context anfld thats where jihadists go wrong.

True Muslim believers follow God and civilian laws as Christians do by scriptures on respecting civilian
Authority.

Thats how you csn tell the difference.

Militants are dangerous when theyget lawless regardless what religion or faith they abuse. Islam is esoecially endangered if followers are segregated away from Chtistians and Jews as you seem to prefer. This is hurting the ppl and makes them vulnerable to divide and conquer. So it is a wiser strategy to unite in Christ the Jews Christians and Muslims as taught in Islam. There is strength in unity in Christ, this iscwhat we should teach not division!


----------



## MaryL (Nov 7, 2014)

So Islam (Iran government) kills women that fight sexual abuse, is that what I am take away from this? That doesn't look good for, ya know, the icky Muslims males. Chopping off heads, stoning parking violators to death. Urinating on humanity for Allah.  Islam and her sister, Sharia law, not looking so  good right now. Cutting of clitorises...damn. Is all this "Allah's will?"


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



How did we get from Mohammad to Bush. I didn't know Bush is the symbol of Christianity.  Sounds like someone has Bush derangement syndrome. Was Obama or Clinton "in keeping" when they ordered drones to take out targets from 10,000 feet in the air?  

"Regardless of what faith they abuse"?  I don't think today's Christians or Jews are citing their faith as a reason to slaughter people of other faiths, like Muslims are.  

So you think you can approach a Muslim jihadist and have him unite in Christ?  Oh ok.  Do you have beheading insurance?  Good luck.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 7, 2014)

MaryL said:


> So Islam (Iran government) kills women that fight sexual abuse, is that what I am take away from this? That doesn't look good for, ya know, the icky Muslims males. Chopping off heads, stoning parking violators to death. Urinating on humanity for Allah.  Islam and her sister, Sharia law, not looking so  good right now. Cutting of clitorises...damn. Is all this "Allah's will?"



If you mark out the violence and intolerance in the Koran, you're left with three pages to read.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



1. I'm saying military law and wartime is a Different Context
from civilian law in peacetime.
Same with Islam -- if you mix the
Two contexts you make the same mistake as Jihadists. Civilized people respect due process of law which is missing from militant regimes acting as judge jury and executioner with no checks or separation of powers. Trying to compare jihadist with islam is like trying to compare poltical fascism with constitutionalism. You can Cite the same laws but totally come out with different policies.

2. No, thats not what im saying.
You can't prevent cancer by cutting out the tumors after the fact. Ypu have to prevent it at the root.

We are talking a about two different contexts.

I agree that once a group gets militant you have to use military force.

You act like thats the only solution but it doesnt
Solve the root cause of abuse.

I Dont disagree with using force when necessary but nclude that context also.

You Roudy are leaving out the other contexts as if they dont exist.

That isnt fair but is insulting to Muslim Jewish and Christian leaders who have been working peaceably on many levels to prevent abuses and war,

You only act like jihadists are the only muslims. Shame on you.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > So Islam (Iran government) kills women that fight sexual abuse, is that what I am take away from this? That doesn't look good for, ya know, the icky Muslims males. Chopping off heads, stoning parking violators to death. Urinating on humanity for Allah.  Islam and her sister, Sharia law, not looking so  good right now. Cutting of clitorises...damn. Is all this "Allah's will?"
> ...



Yes Roudy

Same with all church and state
Bureaucracy corrupted beyond recognition

Im not denying or belittling the problems with jihad abuse of power to bypass due process.

Im saying we need to stop abuses everywhere in order to enforce laws consistently to stop this violence from escalating out of control


----------



## Roudy (Nov 8, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



The root cause is Islamism and Shariah law, they are incompatible with democracy, freedom, tolerance, and equal rights for all.  You can put lipstick on a pig but it's still a pig.  Whereas the two other religions you are comparing Islam to have undergone a reformation and modernization process and have learned to coexist in modern societies, Islam has clearly shown that it cannot.  Not all faiths are the same in every aspect.  

Putting Islam on the same plateau as other faiths, considering the behavior of its followers, is a big mistake people in the West often make. 

And right now, it's the Islamists and jihadists that are in control of Muslim societies and hearts and minds.  Which is why Muslims are flocking to groups like ISIS or Hamas. 

During Nazi Germany there were many Germans who weren't necessarily on the same page as the Nazis, but the fact remained that it was the Nazis that controlled the nation and its destiny.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Hey Roudy
I think we are talking about TWO DIFFERENT things.

There are Jihadists who do not believe in separating church and state.
A friend who was abused by Muslim parents explained there are some
groups who teach Islam as NOT separating church and state but having absolute authority of both under God.

That is NOT what I am talking about!

My friend Mustafaa Carroll of Houston CAIR teaches
Islam as having NO COMPULSION in religion, that faith by nature
must be freely chosen or it is FALSE RELIGION if it is FORCED on people.
That is just plain common sense.

He teaches that Mohammad taught the same principles of natural
laws and democracy that come from the same "God of Nature"
that our own Constitutional laws of democratic govt came from.
So these are compatible!

So Roudy these are not the same things.
But are as opposite as Night and Day!

I AGREE with you that ANY religion that is abused to mix military/state
authority with religious ideology is dangerous. I don't disagree with what
you are saying at all.

I am saying the problem is BIGGER than just Jihad terrorists.

When China uses govt to control religious practice, it gets totally out of hand also.

So you CANNOT blame the problems in China on Jihadist Terrorists.

The SAME problem of mixing govt authority with religion causes
problems in China as it does with any other country or group that takes over govt
and imposes and abuses religion to control the people by fear.

Do you see what I am saying?

I think my approach INCLUDES what you are saying about Jihadists and terrorists,
but goes much broader to include abuses in China and across Africa, not just Arab countries
that have Jihadist/Terrorists/Extreme Islamists taking over govt.

I hope this is clear!
Thanks, Roudy!


----------

